# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  اعرف برجك ...

## دموع الورد

[align=center]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اعرف برجك



اي واحد حابب يعرف برجه الصيني او الغريبي مع المواصفات

بس عيله يكتبلي تاريخ ميلاده


يعني متل 5_6_1990

وانا بعطيه  كل التفاصيل

ان شاء الله يعجبكم الموضوع :7anoon: 

ملاحضة :

الابراج الصينيه يمكن تتشابه لانها تقاس بالسنين ليست بالاشهر مثل الابراج الغربيه



[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

11/5/1988

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

11\11\1989

----------


## دموع الورد

> 11/5/1988



برجك الصيني هو _التنين_


المواصفات


*نبذه عامة  :* 
نشيط، صاحب عزيمة وتصميم، واثق من نفسه، مغامر، متعدد المواهب، كثير الشكوك ومحظوظ. التنين هو البرج الأكثر شهرةً من بين الابراج الصينية. إنهم أقوياء ومحظوظون جدا، قلوبهم دافئة ومليئون بالطاقة الملتهبة. مواليد التنين هم أشخاص أذكياء ولدوا ولهم جاذبية لا حدود لها تضمن أن يؤثروا بأفعال الأشخاص المحيطين بهم وتجعلهم مركز الاهتمام حيث يفضلون أن يكونوا. يعرف التنين بأنه ممن يقدمون النصائح الجيدة. وبالإضافة إلى كونهم محظوظين بالمال هم أيضاً محظوظون في أمور الحب.للتنين موهبة في إدارة المشاريع من بدايتها وحتى نهايتها. بالرغم من أن الذات لديهم تميل إلى المباهاة بعض الشيء إلا أنهم سيكونون قادة جيدين. بالرغم من أن مولود التنين قد يمتلك المال والثروة إلا أن الشيء الذي هو بحاجة إليه هو القوة والسيطرة. غالباً ما يكون مواليد التنين رابحين وبعيدين عن الخسارة.الدور الطبيعي للتنين هو أن يكون في موقع القيادة. وأولئك الذين يتعلمون بأن يكونوا مرنين، حنونين وعاطفيين وكذلك صبورين سيصبحون قادة عظام. 

 *مولود برج التنين  في الحب ّ:*
شريك التنين يؤخذ بحضوره الرائع وطريقته الساحرة. ليس من الغريب أن يمتلك التنين الكثير من المعجبين به، والانتقال من شريك لآخر أمر طبيعي بالنسبة له. على الشريك المثالي أن لا يشكل خطرا بالنسبة للتنين ويعطي المجال له لكي يعبر عن مكنون نفسه. غالبا ما يكون زواج التنين متأخرا. 
*من مشاهير مواليد برج التنين  :* 
جورج بوش، ابن سينا ، سيد درويش، مكسيم جوركي ، هيلين كلير، أبراهام لينكولن ، كريستوفر ريفز، فلورنس نيتينجل ، شيرلي تمبل ، مارتن لوثر كينغ ، حسني 
مبارك ، جرايس كيلي ، بروس لي ، جون لينون ، جان دارك ، فرانسوا ميتران ، راكيل ولش ، داروين ، يفري آرتشر، مايكل باريمور، كاونت بيسي ، جولي كريستي ، جيمس كوبيرن ، بينغ كروسبي ، نيل دياموند ، مات ديلون ، آل باتشينو ، إلين بيج ، غريغوري بيك ، كليف ريتشارد ، مارتين شين ، رينغو ستار سلفادور دالي .

*ما يناسب مواليد هذا البرج من أعمال :* 
ينجح في الأعمال الحرة ، التمثيل ، الرياضة والغناء. بالنسبة للتنين إعطاء واحترام الأوامر يعد أمرا طبيعيا. يتحمّس جدًّا لأفكاره ناسيا أخذ رأى زملاءه ، الذين لا يستطيعون مواكبته، بعين الاعتبار. بما أن التنين قائد بالفطرة فبالتالي لا يقبل أن تكون زمام الأمور في أياد أخرى . التحدّيات الجديدة و السلطة المطلقة خاصة أساسية بالنسبة لبرج التنين.بعض الأعمال التي تناسب التنانينمدير إداري ، مندوب مبيعات ، مدير إعلاني ، محامي ، منتج أفلام ، رئيس وزراء أو رئيس دولة ، ملحق تابع لصحيفة ، مهندس معماري ، رائد فضاء ، فنان ، نجم سينمائي ، مراسل عسكري.

*أرقام الحظ :* 
     3, 4, 5, 6, 15, 21, 34, 35, 36 و 45       

*الكوكب :* 
المريخ 

*الحجر الكريم  :* 
الجمشت 

*مولود هذا البرج أكثر توافقا مع  :* 
الجرذ

----------


## دموع الورد

> 11/5/1988



برجك الغربي هو الثور



المواصفات

حل ثقة حنون ومحب مثابر ويعرف ما  يريد هادئ ومحب للأمان
الترتيب 2 
اللون القرنفلي 
الكوكب الزهرة 
حجر الحظ الزمرد 
أفضل شريك العقرب  و أسوأ شريك الدلو 
يحب الاستقرار، الأشياء الطبيعية،  التأمل، الرفاهية ومتع الحياة 
لا يحب المقاطعة، الضغوط، التصنع،  العجلة والعزلة
يمتاز الثور بالصلابة, العمليّة، المثابرة وقوّة الإرادة .. لا أحد يقوده، لكنه يختار القائد الذي يتبعه ويثق به، ويتبعه بولاء شديد. ذو شخصية مستقرة, متوازنة ومحافظة. يتبع قوانين البلد الذي يعيش فيه ويعشق السّلام. مدرك للقيمة المادية لما يحيط به، ويحب الامتلاك، ويخاف من الوقوع في الديون. يعمل ما بوسعه للحفاظ على استقراره وأمنه، كما إنه يخشى التغيير. 
الثور متوقد الذكاء، عمليّ أكثر مما هو عقلانيّ, لكنه ميال إلى تبني آراء ثابتة من خلال اتباعه لخبرات سابقة موثوق بها. بشكل عام شخصيّته جديرة بالثّقة وثابتة. حكيم، عادل، حازم وصلب في مواجهة الصعاب. 
الثور صديق مخلص وكريم مع قدرٍ كبيرٍ من الحب. لأنه عادةً مؤمن جدا بالرتب الاجتماعيّة، فهو نادرًا ما يتصادق مع أشخاص من خارج طبقته الاجتماعية. في الأغلب, الثور رقيق، معتدل المزاج، ودود، متواضع وهادئ، يكره الشجار، ويبتعد عن الأحقاد. لكنّ إذا غضب، ينفجر بشكل عنيف بحيث يصعب عليه ضبط النفس.  *الحبّ:*
عاشق فوق العادة، ومدرك لحقيقة أحاسيسه الجياشة. يعد زوجًا وفيًا ومحبًا لبيته. الثور حنون أبًا أو أمًا . إذا قوبلت مشاعره بالاستهانة تحول إلى عدو شرس، ولكن يغفر بسهولة إذا حاول الطرف الآخر بذل الجهد لذلك. مولود برج الثور عاطفي بصورة عميقة وهو أيضاً مخلص جداً. إنه يقدر عاليا الانسجام الذي يخلق حياة منزلية سعيدة. وقد يذهب الثور إلى حد التطرف في محاولاته لجعل الشريك سعيداً، الأمر الذي إن وصل إلى علاقة الحب سوف لن يعتبر تضحية بالنسبة للثور ذي العواطف والأحاسيس الجياشة. قد تكن حاجة المولود الثور إلى الحياة الجيدة على نفس الدرجة من الأهمية مع حاجته إلى مشاركة هذه الحياة مع شخص مميز. بالنسبة للعلاقة الجسدية المولود الثور مستقيم وعملي في هذا المجال. ليس من بين خصال برج الثور الكلام الذي قد يوصف بالهراء أو ذلك الكلام المنمق أو المعقد بالألفاظ، ولكن هذا لا يعني أبداً أن مولود الثور لا يحسن التعامل مع الحب. في الحقيقة قد لا تكون عاطفة الثور مفهومة من قبل الآخرين وقد تلقى الموسيقى أو أحد أشكال التعبير الحسي غير اللفظي صدى إيجابياً لدى طبيعة الثور وتحدث انسجاماً لديه. كونه مخلص جداً للأصدقاء والعائلة، يفضل الثور الصداقات طويلة الأمد وحتى أنه يبحث عن علاقات أو زواج قوي بالرغم من أن طبيعته الشهوانية قد تقوده في الطريق الخطأ وبخاصة في سن الشباب. 
*المهنة  :*
يحب الثور المهن اليدوية والصناعية التي تتطلب العمل اليدوي. يمكن الاعتماد على الثور بسهولة، كما أنه عملي، منهجي وطموح. خُلق للوظائف الروتينية التي تتطلب الثقة وتحمل المسئولية. يمتاز الثور بالإبداع وأنه قادر على تأسيس المشاريع الضخمة. منتج ويعتمد على نفسه وليس على الآخرين. بعض مواليد الثور لديهم موهبة الغناء. 

*المشاهير :*
فريد إستير, سيجموند فرويد, ويليام شيكسبير, باربرا سترايسند, ملكولم إكس.

----------


## دموع الورد

> 11\11\1989



برجك الصيني هو الثعبان


المواصفات

*نبذه عامة  :* 
متأمل، حكيم، عنيف، ذو حدس وبديهة، محمي من الأخطار، مستقل، كسول أحياناً. الثعبان هو سيد الإغراء والإغواء في الابراج الصينية. إنه دائماً محبوب، لذلك فهو اجتماعي إلا أن لديه طبعاً من الانطوائية بالإضافة إلى الحدس والبديهة وتلك الرغبة الممزوجة بالمهارة باتجاه المشروعات التجارية. بالرغم من أن مولود الثعبان لا يعتبر المال بهذه الأهمية إلا أن حظه وميله إلى الارتباط وإلى حد ما بالأمور التي يسعى إليها سيضمن له أن يحصل على كمية من المال أكثر مما يحتاج إليه بكثير. مواليد الثعبان نشيطون ذهنياً وفكرياً أكثر من درجة نشاطهم البدني. هم يميلون إلى تحليل الأحداث قبل الدخول في الأشياء. بصورة عامة لمواليد الثعبان ميول عامة وعقول تسبر أعماق الأشياء مما يجعل الأمور الذهنية والعقلية أكثر جذباً وإغراءً لهم من النشاطات البدنية.وفي قرارة أنفسهم يمكن القول بأن مواليد الثعبان لديهم شعور بعدم الأمان إلى حد ما ويمكن أن يكونوا غيورين ولديهم نزعة حب التملك، الأمر الذي قد يوجد مسافة بينهم وبين الأصدقاء والعائلة. وبالرغم من العيوب لديهم يعتبر الثعبان جذاباً، سخياً ومحباً. يميل مواليد الثعبان إلى حدسهم الخاص قبل نصائح الآخرين. بالرغم من أن هؤلاء الأشخاص قد يبدون أحياناً كأشخاص كسولين سيعمل مولود الثعبان بجد عندما يجد أنه بحاجة إلى النهوض والتقدم. إن هذا الشخص ليس بالشخص الانهزامي وهو يتوقع الالتزام نفسه من الشريك في أي مغامرة.غالباً ما يكون مواليد الثعبان أقل تعجرفاً، وهم يطورون ثقتهم بأنفسهم إلى درجةأكبر. 

 *مولود برج الثعبان في الحب ّ:*
شريك التنين يؤخذ بحضوره الرائع وطريقته الساحرة. ليس من الغريب أن يمتلك التنين الكثير من المعجبين به، والانتقال من شريك لآخر أمر طبيعي بالنسبة له. على الشريك المثالي أن لا يشكل خطرا بالنسبة للتنين ويعطي المجال له لكي يعبر عن مكنون نفسه. غالبا ما يكون زواج التنين متأخرا. 
*من مشاهير مواليد برج الثعبان   :* 
ياسر عرافات، جمال عبد الناصر، محمد على ، عبد الرازق نوفل ، يوسف السباعي ، عبد الحليم حافظ ، الحسن الثاني ، محمود بيرم ، ألفريد نوبل ، إبراهام لينكولن ، تشارلز داروين ، جون كنيدي ، بابلو بيكاسو ، بروك شيلدز، فرانس شوبارت ، غاندي ، أوناسيس ، جاكلين كنيدي ، كيم باسينجر، تشارلز بودلير، براد بيت ، راندي كراوفورد ، بوب دايلن ، غريتا غاربو ، آرت غارفنكيل ، أودري هيبورن، بول هوغان، ليز هيرلي ، كارول كينغ، دين مارتين، روبيرت ميتشام ، مايك أولدفيلد، ريان أونيل، دوروثي باركر بول سايمون، ديون وورويك، أوبرا وينفري، فيرجينيا وولف، سوزانا يورك. 

*ما يناسب مواليد هذا البرج من أعمال :* 
بروفيسور، خبير لغوي، مدرس، خبير نفسي، عالم نفسي، منجم، عالم غيبيات، موظف ذاتية، مدير علاقات عامة، مصصم داخلي.

*أرقام الحظ :* 

     1, 2, 4, 6, 13, 24, 42 و 46          

*الكوكب :* 
الزهرة 

*الحجر الكريم  :* 
العقيق 



*مولود هذا البرج أكثر توافقا مع  :* 
الديك

----------


## دموع الورد

> 11\11\1989



برجك الغربي هو العقرب


المواصفات


مصمّم وقويّ ذو عاطفة جيّاشة يملك روح المبادرة مسلي ومثير 
الترتيب 8 
اللون الأحمر الداكن 
الكوكب بلوتو 
حجر الحظ الأوبال 
أفضل شريك الثور و أسوأ شريك الأسد 
يحب الصدق، الأسباب الخفية، التورط، والعمل المفيد 
لا يحب المعلومات السطحية، اقتناص الفرص، العمل المحط من القدر، العلاقات السطحية، والتملق

العقرب من أكثر الابراج قوةً وصلابةً. يبدو عليهم الهدوء والتماسك من الخارج ولكنهم متأججي العواطف والمشاعر من الداخل. هم كالبركان الثائر تحت سطح البحر. من يتعامل معهم بذكاء يكون قادرًا على اكتشاف القوة والإندفاع والجاذبية الكامنة في شخصيتهم. في اللقاءات الاجتماعية، تجد العقرب وقورًا، لبقًا، متحدثًا ويبعث على السرور. ينزع العقرب في حياته اليومية إلى العزلة، لكن من يعرف العقرب جيدًا، يدرك حبه لمراقبة الأحداث عن بعد، ومدى اصراره وقوة إرادته، وما يصاحب ذلك من عمق في التفكير. من ناحية أخرى، نجد مواليد العقرب حساسون جدًا وينقادون لمشاعرهم بسهولة، هذه الحساسية والتطرف في تقدير الأمور تجعلهم عرضة لجرح المشاعر بسهولة. العقرب صديق رائع شريطة أن يوليه أصدقاؤه الثقة. صفات العقرب من خيال وحدس وقدرة تحليلية تمكنه من سبر أغوار وأبعاد الأمور بشكل جيّد. 
 *الحبّ  :*
العقرب هو رمز الجنس و مواليد برج العقرب عشّاق متأججي العاطفة, ومن أكثر الابراج نشاطًا وحيوية. بالنسبة لهم يعد الإتحاد مع من يحبون مقدّسًا. مشاعرهم شديدة التأجج بدرجة أن حبّهم يعد ساميًا ومثاليًا. 

مظلم وغامض وهو بما أنه ممزوج بجاذبية شخصية لا تقاوم فسيولد سحراً لدى الجنس الآخر. هو مثير للرغبة الجسدية ويحتاج إلى شخص يتلاءم مع قدرته الرائعة في إيصال كل الأمور إلى أقصى حدودها وإلى أبعد الحدود. بالنسبة للعقرب المشاعر لديه عميقة وصفة الحدس لديه ستكون دقيقة بشكل ملحوظ لذا فأجهزة الاستقبال لديه ستلتقط الشريك المنتظر من النظرة الأولى. إلا أنه غالباً ما يرغب بالاحتفاظ بجزء من شخصيته في الزاوية الشخصية الخاصة لديه. سوف تكون ردة الفعل قوية عندما يحاول الحبيب الغوص في ذاته الخاصة. يمكن أن يكون العقرب مهيمناً ومتسلطاً بشكل غير عادي في علاقاته الشخصية وخاصة عندما يدرك العقرب بأن الشريك أضعف منه. المشكلة الكبيرة لديه هو إيجاد شخص قوي بما فيه الكفاية وفي الوقت نفسه يستطيع هذا الشريك العيش بأسلوب عاصف في الحياة حتى يظل محط اهتمام بالنسبة للعقرب ولكن عندما يجد العقرب الشخص المناسب فهو سيكون الشريك مدى الحياة. 

*المهنةّ:*
العقرب موهوب جدًّا ويجد ضالته في وظائف عديدة . قوته وقدرته الشديدة على ضبط النّفس تمكنه من العمل كجرّاح أو باحث أو جندي مقدام. كذلك تراه في أيّ مهنة تتطلب قدرة على التحليل والبحث والتعامل مع الحقائق العمليّة وفك لبس الأمور، لذا تراه يعمل في البوليس أو كمخبر أو جاسوس، وفي القانون و الفيزياء أو علم النفس. 

*المشاهير:* 
ماري أنطوانيت , ماري كوري , مارتن لوثر , ثيودور روزفلت , الأمير تشارلز , بيل جيتس.

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
20-8-1987مــ 
[/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

> [align=center] 
> 20-8-1987مــ 
> [/align]



برجك الصيني هو الارنب


المواصفات

*نبذه عامة  :* 
اجتماعي، متزن، مهذب، عنيف، له بصيرة نافذة، حساس، ميال للانعزالية. بالرغم من أن مولود برج الأرنب لا يحب صفة الجبن في نفسه إلا أنه بالفعل جبان ولكنه جذاب وهو عادة شخص لا يميل إلى المواجهة. مولود الأرنب هو شخص له شعبيته مع الأصدقاء والعائلة. إنه بطبعه حنون ويميل إلى حماية أولئك الذين يهتم بشأنهم هو. يقوم مواليد الثور بالنظر والتعامل مع علاقاتهم بمثالية كما يقدمون من أنفسهم أكثر من المطلوب. لحسن الحظ غالباً ما يقوم مولود الأرنب بإحاطة نفسه بالأصدقاء والعائلة والذين سيساعدوه للعودة إلى توازنه عندما يتعرض لهجر عاطفي. غالباً ما يكون مولود الأرنب ذا حساسية مفرطة بعض الشيء لذلك هو يحتاج إلى دعامات وأسس اجتماعية للمحافظة على التقدم والازدهار، وبدون عائلة قوية وأصدقاء حميمين لن يستطيع مولود الأرنب الوقوف في وجه الظروف السيئة والحظ العاثر. مولود الأرنب شخص حساس جداً فيما يتعلق بعواطفه، حتى أن أي انزعاج عاطفي قد يؤدي إلى درجة المرض الجسماني. يمكن أن يكون مواليد الأرنب في حالة تشاؤم في حال أحسوا أن حياتهم تقف في حالة ركود. هناك طبع متأصل في مولود الأرنب وهو الشعور بعدم الأمان في مكانهم في هذا العالم. يتحرك مولود برج الأرنب بالخطوات التي يراها مناسبةً له وهو من الأشخاص المتأملين في الحياة والذين يؤجلون أمورهم.مواليد الأرنب يحبون البيت والحياة، وفي ضمن إطار عائلي قوي قد يجد الأرنب الأمان الذي يحتاجه لكي يتقدم ويصبح واثقاً من نفسه أكثر فأكثر.

 *مولود برج الارنب في الحب ّ:*
يحتاج الأرنب إلى الثّقة و الأمن و الحنان في علاقاته. سيأخذ وقتا إلى أن يجد توأم روحه وقد يبدو متقلّبا حتّى ذلك الحين. يعد حبيبا مثاليا بسبب التزامه القوي، رومانسيته، عذوبته ووفاءه. 
*من مشاهير مواليد برج الارنب     :* 
أحمد بهاء الدين ، يوسف إدريس ، حسين صدقي ، الحبيب بورقيبه ، مصطفى النحاس باشا ، هدى شعراوي ، محمد طلعت حرب ، محمد على جناح ، فرانك سيناترا، ماري كوري ، مايكل أنجلو ، نابليون بونابرت ، ألبرت أينشتاين ، سيغموند فرويد ، ستالين ، الملكة فيكتوريا، إيديت بياف.هاري بيلافونت ، إنغريد بيرغمان ، لويس كارول ، جون كليز، بيتر فولك ، بيتر فوندا، جيمس فوكس، ديفيد فروست ، غاري غرانت، أوليفر هاردي ، بوب هوب ، ويتني هيوستون، جون هيرت ، مايكل كيتين ، جون كيتس ، جوليان لينون، آرثر ميلر، روجر مور، تاتوم أونيل ، جورج أويل ، نيل سايمون، جين سيمور، دستي سبرينغفيلد، ستينغ، أوسون ويلز، نورمان ويزدام.

*ما يناسب مواليد هذا البرج من أعمال :* 
يبرع الأرنب في الفنون والآداب والعلاقات العامة.يتجاوز العقبات بكل سهولة. نعومة الأرنب ومظهره الضعيف مصاحب بالحذر والحكمة. محظوظ في التّجارة والأعمال ولديه مقدرة فريدة على إبرام الصفقات التي تكون سببا لنجاحه. يصعب على الأرنب العمل تحت الضغوط.يصلح بالأعمال التالية : تاجر أنتيكات قديمة ، دبلوماسي ، إداري ، مصمم ديكور داخلي ، سياسي ، عالم تاريخ ، جامع للأعمال الفنية ، محامي في المحكمة العليا ، خياط ، موظف استقبال ، كيميائي ، مالك أو إقطاعي ، صيدلي ، أخصائي تجميل ، محاسب ، موظف مكتبة.

*أرقام الحظ :* 
1, 3, 5, 9, 15, 19 و 35 

*الكوكب :* 
المشتري 

*الحجر الكريم  :* 
الزبرجد 


*مولود هذا البرج أكثر توافقا مع  :* 
الخنزير

----------


## دموع الورد

> [align=center] 
> 20-8-1987مــ 
> [/align]



برجك الغربي هو الاسد


المواصفات



الترتيب 5 
اللون الذهبي 
الكوكب الشمس 
حجر الحظ الياقوت
أفضل شريك الدلو و أسوأ شريك العقرب 
يحب المغامرة الفكرية، الحياة المرفهة، الأبهة والعظمة، الأطفال، والأدب
لا يحب الروتين اليومي، الأشخاص محدودي الأفق، الضيقة المادية، والوضاعة
الأسد مهيمن، شديد الإبداع، واجتماعي من الدرجة الأولى. وتظهر هذه الصفات في الأسد اكثر من غيره من بقية الابراج. الأسد ملك الغابة، ومواليد الأسد هم أيضًا ملوك بين الناس. يمتازون بفخامة الأسلوب والعظمة والشهامة. الأسد ولد إما للقيادة أو للدعم أو للثورة ضد الأوضاع الراهنة. يكون الأسد في أوج فعاليته عندما يكون في مركز السلطة. يخلص له من يتبعه لجاذبيته الشخصية وأدبه الجم. قادر على منح أتباعه الإحساس بالثقة والأمان وبأنه يقف على أرض صلبة. طُموح ومثالية خطط الأسد قد تثبط من عزيمة أتباعه، ولكن قدرته على الوصول إلى قلب المشكلة وحلّها تطمئنهم. النكسات تقوي من عزيمة الأسد. فهو قادر على تحقيق أهدافه، ويستخدم كل طاقاته وإبداعه في ذلك، دون أن يراوده أدنى شك. مواليد الأسد بشكل عام قوة نحو الخير لمثاليتهم وإنسانيتهم. الأسد الورع متمسك بشدة بمعتقداته ومذاهبه بشكل تقليدي ومبالغ فيه.  *المهنة :*
في حياته المهنيّة، ينجح في أيةّ وظيفة لها مستقبل، وقادر من خلالها على احتلال مركز الصدارة. في السياسة، لا يقنع بوضع أقل من مركز قوي في الحكومة. في مجال إدارة الأعمال، هو رئيس مجلس إدارة شركته أوعلى الأقل مدير. الأسد قادر على التنظيم والإشراف, وعلى عاتقه تقع مسؤولية وضع الأسس للمشاريع الجديدة. في الفن, هو إما نجم معروف أو رسّام، أو قائد لفرقة موسيقية. 

*الحبّ:*
يمتاز الأسد في علاقاته بالتفتح, الإخلاص، الأصالة، والثقة. الأسد كائن اجتماعي, تلقائي، طيب القلب، عطوف وصريح. وعلى الرغم من لطفه الظاهر، فإنه يفقد ثقته بالأشخاص الذين يخيبون آماله. 
عاشق مخلص ولديه العاطفة التي تبدو ذات حرارة وحدة شديدتين يصعب مقاومتها معهما. قد لا يبدو الأسد راغباً في تجربة أشياء جديدة لا تكون نابعة عن خياله هو ولكن الحبيب الذكي يمكن أن يقدم وببطء طرقاً جديدة للتعبير عن الحب في علاقة الحبيبين، وفي حال أدرك الأسد أن هذه الطرق ستكون متعة و مرحاً له فسيقبلها فوراً ويؤيدها. قد يتمسك مولود الأسد بعلاقات سيئة بسبب أن الشعور بالأنا والذات لديه والذي لا يسمح له بالاعتراف بأنه قد ارتكب خطأً ما، وكذلك تفاؤله الشديد يجعله لا يرى أية مشكلة على أنها لا تقهر. علاوة على ذلك سيثبت مولود الأسد أنه رفيق رائع. يدفعه حبه للأطفال لأن يكون أباً أو أماً من طبيعته الداخلية. مولود الأسد كريم، دافئ ولديه رغبة حقيقية في الوصول للأفضل لكل الناس. وإن ولاءه ومشاعر الكرامة والشرف لديه هي صفات متأصلة وغير منفصلة لديه. 

*المشاهير:* 
   نابليون بونابرت, جورج برنارد شو, ماي واست

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
شكرا دموع  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

22-6-88

رقم مميز  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

> 22-6-88
> 
> رقم مميز


برجك الصيني هو _التنين_


المواصفات


*نبذه عامة  :* 
نشيط، صاحب عزيمة وتصميم، واثق من نفسه، مغامر، متعدد المواهب، كثير الشكوك ومحظوظ. التنين هو البرج الأكثر شهرةً من بين الابراج الصينية. إنهم أقوياء ومحظوظون جدا، قلوبهم دافئة ومليئون بالطاقة الملتهبة. مواليد التنين هم أشخاص أذكياء ولدوا ولهم جاذبية لا حدود لها تضمن أن يؤثروا بأفعال الأشخاص المحيطين بهم وتجعلهم مركز الاهتمام حيث يفضلون أن يكونوا. يعرف التنين بأنه ممن يقدمون النصائح الجيدة. وبالإضافة إلى كونهم محظوظين بالمال هم أيضاً محظوظون في أمور الحب.للتنين موهبة في إدارة المشاريع من بدايتها وحتى نهايتها. بالرغم من أن الذات لديهم تميل إلى المباهاة بعض الشيء إلا أنهم سيكونون قادة جيدين. بالرغم من أن مولود التنين قد يمتلك المال والثروة إلا أن الشيء الذي هو بحاجة إليه هو القوة والسيطرة. غالباً ما يكون مواليد التنين رابحين وبعيدين عن الخسارة.الدور الطبيعي للتنين هو أن يكون في موقع القيادة. وأولئك الذين يتعلمون بأن يكونوا مرنين، حنونين وعاطفيين وكذلك صبورين سيصبحون قادة عظام. 

 *مولود برج التنين  في الحب ّ:*
شريك التنين يؤخذ بحضوره الرائع وطريقته الساحرة. ليس من الغريب أن يمتلك التنين الكثير من المعجبين به، والانتقال من شريك لآخر أمر طبيعي بالنسبة له. على الشريك المثالي أن لا يشكل خطرا بالنسبة للتنين ويعطي المجال له لكي يعبر عن مكنون نفسه. غالبا ما يكون زواج التنين متأخرا. 
*من مشاهير مواليد برج التنين  :* 
جورج بوش، ابن سينا ، سيد درويش، مكسيم جوركي ، هيلين كلير، أبراهام لينكولن ، كريستوفر ريفز، فلورنس نيتينجل ، شيرلي تمبل ، مارتن لوثر كينغ ، حسني 
مبارك ، جرايس كيلي ، بروس لي ، جون لينون ، جان دارك ، فرانسوا ميتران ، راكيل ولش ، داروين ، يفري آرتشر، مايكل باريمور، كاونت بيسي ، جولي كريستي ، جيمس كوبيرن ، بينغ كروسبي ، نيل دياموند ، مات ديلون ، آل باتشينو ، إلين بيج ، غريغوري بيك ، كليف ريتشارد ، مارتين شين ، رينغو ستار سلفادور دالي .

*ما يناسب مواليد هذا البرج من أعمال :* 
ينجح في الأعمال الحرة ، التمثيل ، الرياضة والغناء. بالنسبة للتنين إعطاء واحترام الأوامر يعد أمرا طبيعيا. يتحمّس جدًّا لأفكاره ناسيا أخذ رأى زملاءه ، الذين لا يستطيعون مواكبته، بعين الاعتبار. بما أن التنين قائد بالفطرة فبالتالي لا يقبل أن تكون زمام الأمور في أياد أخرى . التحدّيات الجديدة و السلطة المطلقة خاصة أساسية بالنسبة لبرج التنين.بعض الأعمال التي تناسب التنانينمدير إداري ، مندوب مبيعات ، مدير إعلاني ، محامي ، منتج أفلام ، رئيس وزراء أو رئيس دولة ، ملحق تابع لصحيفة ، مهندس معماري ، رائد فضاء ، فنان ، نجم سينمائي ، مراسل عسكري.

*أرقام الحظ :* 
     3, 4, 5, 6, 15, 21, 34, 35, 36 و 45       

*الكوكب :* 
المريخ 

*الحجر الكريم  :* 
الجمشت 

*مولود هذا البرج أكثر توافقا مع  :* 
الجرذ

----------


## saousana

[align=center]30-5-89[/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

> 22-6-88
> 
> رقم مميز



برجك الغربي هو السرطان " مثلي :Db465236ff: "

المواصفات


عاطفيّ ومحب حدسيّ وخياليّ ذكيّ وحذر حريص ومتعاطف 
الترتيب 4 
اللون الفضي 
الكوكب القمر 
حجر الحظ اللؤلؤ 
أفضل شريك الجدي و أسوأ شريك الميزان 
يحب الهوايات، كل ما هو رومانسي، الأطفال، المنزل، الوطن، والحفلات
لا يحب المواقف المتأزمة، الفشل، المعارضة، وتوجيه النصح له. يوجد السرطان في جميع مجالات النشاط البشري. محافظ ومحب لبيته وأسرته. يتمتع السرطان بالذكاء وبحاسة سادسة قوية، مع عمق فلسفي في التفكير مبني على الإلهام أحيانًا. يراه المقربون شخصيّة مختلفة جدًّا, متعاطف وحساس ولطيف مع الآخرين خاصّة مع أحبائه. قادر على الاندماج مع المواقف لحدة خياله وميله لأحلام اليقظة، كما أنه أحيانًا يحاول أن يصوغ حياته لتتلاءم مع عالم الخيال الذي يحياه. يقدّر الفنّ والأدب وخاصّة المسرح. يمتلك موهبة أدبية وفنية وخطابيّة كبيرة. كما أن لديه موهبة التقليد؛ مما يؤهله للنجاح على المسرح. ولكونه عاطفيّا جدًا، تراه يبالغ في الأداء. مع أنه يعطي انطباعأ واقعيًا، إلا أنه مغرم بالغموض، ويتأثّر بالغيبيات بشكل كبير. قادر على أن يكون قائدًا إذا استطاع أن يعبّر عن نفسه في عمله وأجاده. لدى السرطان ذاكرة قويّة, فيما يتعلق بالأحداث العاطفية, ويكون قادرًا على تذكر أدق التفاصيل لسنين عديدة. تسيطر عليه ذكريات الطفولة، ويعيش الماضي بذكرياته والمستقبل في خيالاته. إن مقابلة حبيب سابق ظنّ أنه قد نسيه، قد توقظ مشاعره نحوه من جديد وبسهولة. قد يبدو فظًا وصعبًا في بعض الأحيان؛ لأنه شديد الطموح. يلجأ إلى التملق والنفاق أحيانًا؛ ليكسب رضا من حوله، ويتماشى مع وجهات نظرهم. وكنتيجة لذلك فهو يفتقر إلى الثبات، فكثيرًا ما يغير آراءه و انتماءاته بحسب الموقف.  المهنة قدرات السرطان تؤهله لشغل وظائف عديدة. يمكن أن يكون صحافيًا ناجحًا أوكاتبًا أوسياسيًا. ولكن في حقل السياسة قد يبقى إلى حدّ ما بعيدًا عن الأنظار بدلاً من تولي مراكز بارزة في السلطة. طبيعة السرطان الرومانسية تدفعه للبحث عن مواقع الاكتشافات المثيرة، لذا تجده يحب العمل كتاجر أو خبير في القطع الأثرية. *الحبّ:*
ولاء السرطان الأول يكون للزوج أو الزوجة والأسرة، ويعتبر نفسه حاميًا لعائلته. السرطان يحبّ بكل جوارحه، و يعطي الكثير دون انتظار مقابل. عاطفة السرطان المتأججة تجعل من السهل التأثير عليه. السرطان صديق مخلص، ولكنه شديد التعصب لبني قومه. يبحث السرطان، عن عش ومأوى آمن. غالباً ما ينسجم مولود هذا البرج أكثر شيء مع أناس يفهمون الجانب الإبداعي لديه ويقبلونه على وضعه الذي هو فيه من حيث المزاج والطباع وكل شيء. كون مولود السرطان يمتلك عاطفة قوية فهو يبحث عن شريك متزن وسريع الاستجابة وفي نفس اللحظة يجب أن يتفهم هذا الشريك حاجة السرطان إلى العزلة من حين إلى آخر، تلك الحاجة التي تأتي بالتناوب مع الرغبة الاجتماعية للصحبة وكذلك التشجيع. السرطان شخص مدافع ومحب للتملك إلا أنه ليس بالشخص المسيطر فمن الممكن أن يصبح عاشقاً غيوراً عندما يشعر بعدم الأمان. بالرغم من أن مولود السرطان يشكل الدرع الواقي في مواجهة العالم الخارجي إلا أنه حساس و يولي أهمية للأشياء الطبيعية الفطرية. كعاشق يبحث السرطان عن الأمان والإخلاص، ويمكن أن يجرح مولود السرطان بعمق عندما يخون الشخص الذي يهتم هو بشأنه الثقة و الأمانة (الأمر الذي لن يكون سهلاً أبداً). السرطان شاعري ورومانسي ويهتم بالجوانب الحسية، وعندما يكون الأمر مع الحبيب فإن للسرطان الثقة بأن الأمور ستزدهر وتنجح مع هذا الحبيب.

*المشاهير :*
هنري الثامن, الأميرة ديانا, مايك تايسون, يوليوس قيصر, نيلسون مانديلا.

----------


## دموع الورد

> [align=center]30-5-89[/align]




برجك الصيني هو الثعبان


المواصفات

*نبذه عامة  :* 
متأمل، حكيم، عنيف، ذو حدس وبديهة، محمي من الأخطار، مستقل، كسول أحياناً. الثعبان هو سيد الإغراء والإغواء في الابراج الصينية. إنه دائماً محبوب، لذلك فهو اجتماعي إلا أن لديه طبعاً من الانطوائية بالإضافة إلى الحدس والبديهة وتلك الرغبة الممزوجة بالمهارة باتجاه المشروعات التجارية. بالرغم من أن مولود الثعبان لا يعتبر المال بهذه الأهمية إلا أن حظه وميله إلى الارتباط وإلى حد ما بالأمور التي يسعى إليها سيضمن له أن يحصل على كمية من المال أكثر مما يحتاج إليه بكثير. مواليد الثعبان نشيطون ذهنياً وفكرياً أكثر من درجة نشاطهم البدني. هم يميلون إلى تحليل الأحداث قبل الدخول في الأشياء. بصورة عامة لمواليد الثعبان ميول عامة وعقول تسبر أعماق الأشياء مما يجعل الأمور الذهنية والعقلية أكثر جذباً وإغراءً لهم من النشاطات البدنية.وفي قرارة أنفسهم يمكن القول بأن مواليد الثعبان لديهم شعور بعدم الأمان إلى حد ما ويمكن أن يكونوا غيورين ولديهم نزعة حب التملك، الأمر الذي قد يوجد مسافة بينهم وبين الأصدقاء والعائلة. وبالرغم من العيوب لديهم يعتبر الثعبان جذاباً، سخياً ومحباً. يميل مواليد الثعبان إلى حدسهم الخاص قبل نصائح الآخرين. بالرغم من أن هؤلاء الأشخاص قد يبدون أحياناً كأشخاص كسولين سيعمل مولود الثعبان بجد عندما يجد أنه بحاجة إلى النهوض والتقدم. إن هذا الشخص ليس بالشخص الانهزامي وهو يتوقع الالتزام نفسه من الشريك في أي مغامرة.غالباً ما يكون مواليد الثعبان أقل تعجرفاً، وهم يطورون ثقتهم بأنفسهم إلى درجةأكبر. 

 *مولود برج الثعبان في الحب ّ:*
شريك التنين يؤخذ بحضوره الرائع وطريقته الساحرة. ليس من الغريب أن يمتلك التنين الكثير من المعجبين به، والانتقال من شريك لآخر أمر طبيعي بالنسبة له. على الشريك المثالي أن لا يشكل خطرا بالنسبة للتنين ويعطي المجال له لكي يعبر عن مكنون نفسه. غالبا ما يكون زواج التنين متأخرا. 
*من مشاهير مواليد برج الثعبان   :* 
ياسر عرافات، جمال عبد الناصر، محمد على ، عبد الرازق نوفل ، يوسف السباعي ، عبد الحليم حافظ ، الحسن الثاني ، محمود بيرم ، ألفريد نوبل ، إبراهام لينكولن ، تشارلز داروين ، جون كنيدي ، بابلو بيكاسو ، بروك شيلدز، فرانس شوبارت ، غاندي ، أوناسيس ، جاكلين كنيدي ، كيم باسينجر، تشارلز بودلير، براد بيت ، راندي كراوفورد ، بوب دايلن ، غريتا غاربو ، آرت غارفنكيل ، أودري هيبورن، بول هوغان، ليز هيرلي ، كارول كينغ، دين مارتين، روبيرت ميتشام ، مايك أولدفيلد، ريان أونيل، دوروثي باركر بول سايمون، ديون وورويك، أوبرا وينفري، فيرجينيا وولف، سوزانا يورك. 

*ما يناسب مواليد هذا البرج من أعمال :* 
بروفيسور، خبير لغوي، مدرس، خبير نفسي، عالم نفسي، منجم، عالم غيبيات، موظف ذاتية، مدير علاقات عامة، مصصم داخلي.

*أرقام الحظ :* 

     1, 2, 4, 6, 13, 24, 42 و 46          

*الكوكب :* 
الزهرة 

*الحجر الكريم  :* 
العقيق 



*مولود هذا البرج أكثر توافقا مع  :* 
الديك

----------


## دموع الورد

> [align=center]30-5-89[/align]



برجك الغربي هو الجوزاء


المواصفات

متكيّف ومرن صريح وذكي عقلاني وفصيح مفعم بالشباب والحيوية
الترتيب 3 
اللون الأخضر 
الكوكب عطارد 
حجر الحظ العقيق 
أفضل شريك القوس و أسوأ شريك الحوت 
يحب الكلام، كل ما هو جديد وغير مألوف، التنوع، تحقيق الأهداف المتعددة معا، والقراءة 
لا يحب القيود، التعلم، الروتين، الخمول العقلي والوحدة 
يرتبط هذا البرج بعطارد، كوكب الطفولة والشباب، ولمواليد هذا البرج مزايا وعيوب الأطفال والشباب معًا. مزايا الجوزاء تضفي عليها جاذبية شديدة، ولكن سيئاتها قد تمحو حسناتها. إذا كانت الظروف مواتية تكون خلابة، حيوية وسعيدة كالأطفال وإذا عاكستها الظروف تصبح أنانية، خيالية وقلقة. تهتم بالمشاريع والأنشطة الجديدة، وتعمل علىها، وتنتقل من مشروع إلى آخر كالفراشة بين الأزهار. بالنسبة إليها الحياة لعبة مرحة، ويجب أن تعج دومًا بالحركة والمرح المستمر، وأن تخلو من الرّوتين القاتل.

  الجوزاء حنونة، مهذّبة، كريمة وتراعي مشاعر وحقوق الفقراء. تعرف كيف تستخدم جاذبيتها في بلوغ غاياتها. تكافح لتكون دومًا صادقة ومستقيمة، لكنها تحبّ مصلحتها الشّخصيّة أيضًا. وهي أيضًا كالأطفال تتطلب الانتباه والإعجاب. تملك الجوزاء ذكاءً حادًا لامعًا وحدسًا قويًا. وتشدّها التّحديات الحقيقية. هذه الطاقة العقلية تفتح شهية الجوزاء للعلم والمعرفة منذ ريعان الشباب. لكن الجوزاء تكره بذل الجهد للتعلم، وتفضل الاعتماد على سرعة الفهم. لدى الجوزاء براعة عقلية في التقاط الأمور التي تتطلب الذكاء، كما أنها قادرة على الجمع بين المهارات اليدوية والعقلية معًا. قدرتها البالغة على التحليل تتيح لها رؤية المسائل من وجوهٍ مختلفة، مما يعرضها للتردّد وصعوبة اتخاذ القرارات. *الحبّ:*
للجوزاء جانبان: الأول يغرق في العاطفة، والآخر يبتعد عن كل ما يمت للعواطف بصلة. تنظر الجوزاء إلى العلاقات العاطفية بتحليل عقلاني، وتجدها تسخر من أبطال قصص الغرام، بما فيهم نفسها. لا تأخذ الجوزاء الأمور بشكل جدي. وتكوّن صداقات جيدة ومسلية ومعارف جيّدين. الجوزاء متحدثة لبقة ومتألقة، كما إنها مسلية جدًا. يحب مواليد الجوزاء الحوار الذكي، لذلك فالطريق إلى قلب مولود الجوزاء هو عقله. أفضل من ينشغل به الجوزاء هو شخصية أقوى وأكثر هدوءً منه وهو الذي من المفروض أن يتجاوز عن وحتى يستمتع بالطريقة المتقلبة والقلقة في التواصل الاجتماعي لدى الجوزاء، ويجب أن يكون موجوداً بجانبه عندما يستنفذ مولود الجوزاء كافة أوراقه. لدى مواليد الجوزاء الرغبة في اتباع طريق التجربة في مختلف أوجه العلاقات الاجتماعية؛ وطالما بقي الشريك واضحاً، صبوراً، مثيراً، مغامراً ولديه الرغبة في مناقشة تفاصيل الحياة فإن الوضع سيكون جميلاً بالنسبة إليه. مولود الجوزاء ليس بعيداً بطبعه عن الميل للتشرد والتسكع لذلك فالشريكان هنا ربما يكونان عرضة للانفصال والطلاق؛ إلا أن الحالة المثالية هي أن مولود الجوزاء يفكر بالمتع الآنية لتجربة عابرة ولا يفكربالتعامل مع المخاطر التي قد تواجهه. صحبة مواليد الجوزاء صحبة رائعة فيها الكثير من التشويق والتجديد. هم يعتقدون أنهم سيتخطون أية عقبات بسهولة من خلال لسانهم وكلامهم العذب - وأنهم سيكونون قادرين على تحمل هفوات الشريك طالما أن الجو المحيط لا يشعر بالبلادة أو الملل. 
*المهنة  :*
تستطيع الجوزاء النجاح في مجالات كثيرة في الحياة. قد تكون: محاورة, دبلوماسيّة, واعظة, مدرّسة, مؤلّفة, شاعرة، صحفية أو محامية. أيّ عمل يتطلب سرعة البديهة والتغيير المستمر يلائمها. هي أيضًا عالمة مبدعة, خاصّة في مجال الطب وعلم الفلك؛ نظرًا لتفكيرها المنطقي والتحليلي. كذلك هي عضو ممتاز في الجيش أيضًا؛ لأنها لا تهتم للمخاطر، و يمكن أن تنال شرف الأعمال البطولية. في مجال الفن قد تتفوّق في الموسيقى والرّسم والنّحت. وهي أيضًا باحثة نفسية جيّدة 

*المشاهير :*
الأمير فيليب, مارلين مونرو, بوب  هوب, جون كنيدي, وولت ويتمان, بوب ديلون, توماس هاردي.

----------


## Sc®ipt

2/2/1988
 :Smile:

----------


## دموع الورد

> 2/2/1988



برجك الصيني هو _التنين_


المواصفات


*نبذه عامة  :* 
نشيط، صاحب عزيمة وتصميم، واثق من نفسه، مغامر، متعدد المواهب، كثير الشكوك ومحظوظ. التنين هو البرج الأكثر شهرةً من بين الابراج الصينية. إنهم أقوياء ومحظوظون جدا، قلوبهم دافئة ومليئون بالطاقة الملتهبة. مواليد التنين هم أشخاص أذكياء ولدوا ولهم جاذبية لا حدود لها تضمن أن يؤثروا بأفعال الأشخاص المحيطين بهم وتجعلهم مركز الاهتمام حيث يفضلون أن يكونوا. يعرف التنين بأنه ممن يقدمون النصائح الجيدة. وبالإضافة إلى كونهم محظوظين بالمال هم أيضاً محظوظون في أمور الحب.للتنين موهبة في إدارة المشاريع من بدايتها وحتى نهايتها. بالرغم من أن الذات لديهم تميل إلى المباهاة بعض الشيء إلا أنهم سيكونون قادة جيدين. بالرغم من أن مولود التنين قد يمتلك المال والثروة إلا أن الشيء الذي هو بحاجة إليه هو القوة والسيطرة. غالباً ما يكون مواليد التنين رابحين وبعيدين عن الخسارة.الدور الطبيعي للتنين هو أن يكون في موقع القيادة. وأولئك الذين يتعلمون بأن يكونوا مرنين، حنونين وعاطفيين وكذلك صبورين سيصبحون قادة عظام. 

 *مولود برج التنين  في الحب ّ:*
شريك التنين يؤخذ بحضوره الرائع وطريقته الساحرة. ليس من الغريب أن يمتلك التنين الكثير من المعجبين به، والانتقال من شريك لآخر أمر طبيعي بالنسبة له. على الشريك المثالي أن لا يشكل خطرا بالنسبة للتنين ويعطي المجال له لكي يعبر عن مكنون نفسه. غالبا ما يكون زواج التنين متأخرا. 
*من مشاهير مواليد برج التنين  :* 
جورج بوش، ابن سينا ، سيد درويش، مكسيم جوركي ، هيلين كلير، أبراهام لينكولن ، كريستوفر ريفز، فلورنس نيتينجل ، شيرلي تمبل ، مارتن لوثر كينغ ، حسني 
مبارك ، جرايس كيلي ، بروس لي ، جون لينون ، جان دارك ، فرانسوا ميتران ، راكيل ولش ، داروين ، يفري آرتشر، مايكل باريمور، كاونت بيسي ، جولي كريستي ، جيمس كوبيرن ، بينغ كروسبي ، نيل دياموند ، مات ديلون ، آل باتشينو ، إلين بيج ، غريغوري بيك ، كليف ريتشارد ، مارتين شين ، رينغو ستار سلفادور دالي .

*ما يناسب مواليد هذا البرج من أعمال :* 
ينجح في الأعمال الحرة ، التمثيل ، الرياضة والغناء. بالنسبة للتنين إعطاء واحترام الأوامر يعد أمرا طبيعيا. يتحمّس جدًّا لأفكاره ناسيا أخذ رأى زملاءه ، الذين لا يستطيعون مواكبته، بعين الاعتبار. بما أن التنين قائد بالفطرة فبالتالي لا يقبل أن تكون زمام الأمور في أياد أخرى . التحدّيات الجديدة و السلطة المطلقة خاصة أساسية بالنسبة لبرج التنين.بعض الأعمال التي تناسب التنانينمدير إداري ، مندوب مبيعات ، مدير إعلاني ، محامي ، منتج أفلام ، رئيس وزراء أو رئيس دولة ، ملحق تابع لصحيفة ، مهندس معماري ، رائد فضاء ، فنان ، نجم سينمائي ، مراسل عسكري.

*أرقام الحظ :* 
     3, 4, 5, 6, 15, 21, 34, 35, 36 و 45       

*الكوكب :* 
المريخ 

*الحجر الكريم  :* 
الجمشت 

*مولود هذا البرج أكثر توافقا مع  :* 
الجرذ

----------


## دموع الورد

> 2/2/1988


برجك الغربي هو الدلو

المواصفات

ودود وإنساني أمين ومخلص أصيل ومبتكر مستقلّ وعقلاني
الترتيب 11 
اللون الأخضر / البني الغامق 
الكوكب أورانوس 
حجر الحظ العقيق 
أفضل شريك الأسد و أسوأ شريك القوس 
يحب النضال من أجل أهدافه، الحلم بالمستقبل والتخطيط له، التفكير بالماضي، الصحبة الجيدة، والتسلية  لا يحب الوعود، الوحدة، المألوف، الزيف، والمثاليات .
مواليد الدلو ذو شخصيّة جذّابة وقويّة. ينقسم مواليد الدلو إلى نوعين: النوع الأول خجول، حساس، رقيق وصبور. النوع الثاني مرح، نشيط، يحب الظهور ويعمد إلى إخفاء معالم شخصيته الحقيقية أحيانًا. لكن كلا النوعين يتميزون بالقوة والعزيمة. ترى الدلو دائم البحث عن الحقيقة ويتصف بالأمانة بدرجة كبيرة، وقادر على تغيير آرائه إذا قدّمت له الدليل القاطع على خطأه. لديه رؤية واضحة للأمور وقادر على رؤية الجوانب المختلفة للقضايا. 
الدلو إنساني، صريح، جدي ومثالي، وروحاني في بعض الأوقات. كما يتسم بالنشاط وسرعة الحركة. تراه يعبّر عن نفسه دومًا بالمنطق والاعتدال والدعابة أحيانًا. 
  يتصف مواليد الدلو بالذكاء، الإيجاز، الوضوح والمنطقية، ويميلون إلى الخيال وقوة الحدس. نزعة الدلو الروحانية والفلسفية تدفعه إلى العيش في برج عاجي وتراه غارق في الأمور المجرّدة وبعيدًا عن الواقع. لكن إذا اجتمعت نزعته الروحانية والفلسفية مع ميوله العلمية، تكون ثمرتها أبحاث علمية تخدم البشرية جمعاء. 
*الحبّ  :*
بالرّغم شخصيّة الدلو الجذابة والمرحه وحبه لمساعدة الآخرين، إلا أنه غير قادر على خلق علاقات وصداقات حقيقية مع الآخرين. لكن إذا قرر أن أحدهم جدير بحبه وصداقته، تراه يبذل قصارى جهده ويسخّر جاذبيته الشخصية للتقرب منه، فيغدو مخلصًا له مدى الحياة. 

إن من إحدى أهم الحاجات الكبيرة لدى مولود الدلو هي الحاجة إلى علاقة مكملة تمنحه الحرية والصبر جنباً إلى جنب مع الاندفاع والحماسة المادية والفكرية. مع الشخص المناسب سيكون مولود الدلو عاشقاً مليئاً بالعاطفة، منطلقاً ومتفهماً يحب ويسعى إلى المحافظة على الرباط مدى الحياة. صفة تقبل الأشياء سوف تهدئ من الطباع الثائرة عند الدلو وخلافاً للكثيرين نادراً ما يشعر الدلو بالتألم نتيجة الغيرة. الانجراف الجنسي لدى الدلو ليس بهذه القوة الجبارة ولكن أحياناً تكون حاجته للاكتشاف وإيجاد شيء يشجعه ويدفعه إلى الأمام هو الذي يعطي الآخرين الانطباع بأن رغباته لا تقهر. قد يكون الدلو عاشقاً ميالاً للمزاح واللهو ويميل عليه صفة التنبه واليقظة وقد يقوم مولود الدلو بتقديم الكثير لإرضاء الشريك. ينفتح مواليد برج الدلو على كافة أشكال التجريب (وذلك بهدف الحصول على المعرفة) وبالطبع مجال العلاقات والجنس ليس اسثناءً في هذا المجال أيضاً. بالرغم من أن الدلو يبحث في أعماقه عن الأمان فإن حبه للأصالة وكذلك اكتشاف حقول جديدة غير مألوفة يجعله جذاباً بالنسبة للشريك إن كان هذا الشريك من الأشخاص الذين يملكون عقولاً و أجساداً خارجةً عن إطار المألوف. 

*المهنة  :*
مواليد الدلو خير من يعمل ضمن جماعة، شريطة أن يكون لهم دور بارز فيها. رغبتهم في اكتشاف الحقائق وسبر أغوار المعرفة، تصنع منهم علماءً ناجحين. كذلك يتفوقون في مجال الفلك والطبيعة، التصوير والالكترونيات، وفي كل عمل تقني. في مجال العلوم الإنسانية، تجدهم يبرعوا في الشعر. 

*المشاهير:*
داروين, أديسون, إبراهام لنكولن, فانيسا ريدجريف, روزفلت, أوبرا وينفري, تشارلز ديكنز, موتسارت, جاك نيكلسون, رونالد ريجان .

----------


## دموع الورد

ملاحضة :

الابراج الصينيه يمكن تتشابه لانها تقاس بالسنين ليست بالاشهر مثل الابراج الغربيه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> برجك الغربي هو العقرب
> 
> 
> المواصفات
> 
> 
> مصمّم وقويّ ذو عاطفة جيّاشة يملك روح المبادرة مسلي ومثير 
> الترتيب 8 
> اللون الأحمر الداكن 
> ...


 
[align=center]
هذا انا كمان  :SnipeR (62): ، وانا و بيل جيتس بنفس اليوم 28 / 10 
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

> [align=center]
> هذا انا كمان ، وانا و بيل جيتس بنفس اليوم 28 / 10 
> [/align]



لا 
الابراج الصينية كل سنة برج

يعني انت برجك الصيني هو الثعبان مش نفس برج بيل جيتس الصيني

----------


## دمعة فرح

30_10_1988

----------


## عُبادة

> 30_10_1988



برجك الصيني التنين

وبرجك الغربي هو العقرب

جمعيهم واعرفي لحالك :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لا 
> الابراج الصينية كل سنة برج
> 
> يعني انت برجك الصيني هو الثعبان مش نفس برج بيل جيتس الصيني


[align=center] 

بحكي عن الابراج العاديه مش صيني و مش عارف شو 

من لما انخلقت وانا برجي العقرب ، و عيد ميلادي انا و بيل جيتس 28 /10 سواء صيني ولا هندي 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> برجك الصيني التنين
> 
> وبرجك الغربي هو العقرب
> 
> جمعيهم واعرفي لحالك


[align=center] 
انت مدير مكتب دموع الورد شي ؟  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

عام ال1987 برج الارنب

عام ال1988 برج التنين

عام ال1989 برج الثعبان :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

:Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> عام ال1987 برج الارنب
> 
> عام ال1988 برج التنين
> 
> عام ال1989 برج الثعبان


[align=center] 
يا اخي بتحب الصين شكلك  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

> [align=center] 
> 
> بحكي عن الابراج العاديه مش صيني و مش عارف شو 
> 
> من لما انخلقت وانا برجي العقرب ، و عيد ميلادي انا و بيل جيتس 28 /10 سواء صيني ولا هندي 
> [/align]



مهو سوالف الابراج حكي فاضي

فالغربيين بيربطوا الصفات حسب شهر الميلاد اما الصينين حسب سنة الميلاد


فانت حسب الغربيين تحمل صفات بيل جيتس
اما حسب الصينين بتفرق عنه وانت كنت حاط البرج الصيني لبيل جيتس يعني مش برج

----------


## دمعة فرح

> برجك الصيني التنين
> 
> وبرجك الغربي هو العقرب
> 
> جمعيهم واعرفي لحالك


 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> مهو سوالف الابراج حكي فاضي
> 
> فالغربيين بيربطوا الصفات حسب شهر الميلاد اما الصينين حسب سنة الميلاد
> 
> 
> فانت حسب الغربيين تحمل صفات بيل جيتس
> اما حسب الصينين بتفرق عنه وانت كنت حاط البرج الصيني لبيل جيتس يعني مش برج


[align=center] 

اذا بدك الصحيح كلها حكي فاضي ، كان غربي ولا صيني 

واصلا انا احسن من بيل جتيس بكثير  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

> [align=center] 
> يا اخي بتحب الصين شكلك 
> [/align]



لا بحبها ولا بتحبني

بس هيك اللي فهمته مما سبق :SnipeR (83):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
 :Db465236ff:  لا اليوم حمود مروء 
[/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

> [align=center] 
> انت مدير مكتب دموع الورد شي ؟ 
> [/align]


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

> 30_10_1988


برجك الصيني هو _التنين_


المواصفات


*نبذه عامة  :* 
نشيط، صاحب عزيمة وتصميم، واثق من نفسه، مغامر، متعدد المواهب، كثير الشكوك ومحظوظ. التنين هو البرج الأكثر شهرةً من بين الابراج الصينية. إنهم أقوياء ومحظوظون جدا، قلوبهم دافئة ومليئون بالطاقة الملتهبة. مواليد التنين هم أشخاص أذكياء ولدوا ولهم جاذبية لا حدود لها تضمن أن يؤثروا بأفعال الأشخاص المحيطين بهم وتجعلهم مركز الاهتمام حيث يفضلون أن يكونوا. يعرف التنين بأنه ممن يقدمون النصائح الجيدة. وبالإضافة إلى كونهم محظوظين بالمال هم أيضاً محظوظون في أمور الحب.للتنين موهبة في إدارة المشاريع من بدايتها وحتى نهايتها. بالرغم من أن الذات لديهم تميل إلى المباهاة بعض الشيء إلا أنهم سيكونون قادة جيدين. بالرغم من أن مولود التنين قد يمتلك المال والثروة إلا أن الشيء الذي هو بحاجة إليه هو القوة والسيطرة. غالباً ما يكون مواليد التنين رابحين وبعيدين عن الخسارة.الدور الطبيعي للتنين هو أن يكون في موقع القيادة. وأولئك الذين يتعلمون بأن يكونوا مرنين، حنونين وعاطفيين وكذلك صبورين سيصبحون قادة عظام. 

 *مولود برج التنين  في الحب ّ:*
شريك التنين يؤخذ بحضوره الرائع وطريقته الساحرة. ليس من الغريب أن يمتلك التنين الكثير من المعجبين به، والانتقال من شريك لآخر أمر طبيعي بالنسبة له. على الشريك المثالي أن لا يشكل خطرا بالنسبة للتنين ويعطي المجال له لكي يعبر عن مكنون نفسه. غالبا ما يكون زواج التنين متأخرا. 
*من مشاهير مواليد برج التنين  :* 
جورج بوش، ابن سينا ، سيد درويش، مكسيم جوركي ، هيلين كلير، أبراهام لينكولن ، كريستوفر ريفز، فلورنس نيتينجل ، شيرلي تمبل ، مارتن لوثر كينغ ، حسني 
مبارك ، جرايس كيلي ، بروس لي ، جون لينون ، جان دارك ، فرانسوا ميتران ، راكيل ولش ، داروين ، يفري آرتشر، مايكل باريمور، كاونت بيسي ، جولي كريستي ، جيمس كوبيرن ، بينغ كروسبي ، نيل دياموند ، مات ديلون ، آل باتشينو ، إلين بيج ، غريغوري بيك ، كليف ريتشارد ، مارتين شين ، رينغو ستار سلفادور دالي .

*ما يناسب مواليد هذا البرج من أعمال :* 
ينجح في الأعمال الحرة ، التمثيل ، الرياضة والغناء. بالنسبة للتنين إعطاء واحترام الأوامر يعد أمرا طبيعيا. يتحمّس جدًّا لأفكاره ناسيا أخذ رأى زملاءه ، الذين لا يستطيعون مواكبته، بعين الاعتبار. بما أن التنين قائد بالفطرة فبالتالي لا يقبل أن تكون زمام الأمور في أياد أخرى . التحدّيات الجديدة و السلطة المطلقة خاصة أساسية بالنسبة لبرج التنين.بعض الأعمال التي تناسب التنانينمدير إداري ، مندوب مبيعات ، مدير إعلاني ، محامي ، منتج أفلام ، رئيس وزراء أو رئيس دولة ، ملحق تابع لصحيفة ، مهندس معماري ، رائد فضاء ، فنان ، نجم سينمائي ، مراسل عسكري.

*أرقام الحظ :* 
     3, 4, 5, 6, 15, 21, 34, 35, 36 و 45       

*الكوكب :* 
المريخ 

*الحجر الكريم  :* 
الجمشت 

*مولود هذا البرج أكثر توافقا مع  :* 
الجرذ

----------


## دموع الورد

> 30_10_1988




برجك الغربي هو العقرب


الصفات

مصمّم وقويّ ذو عاطفة جيّاشة يملك روح المبادرة مسلي ومثير 
الترتيب 8 
اللون الأحمر الداكن 
الكوكب بلوتو 
حجر الحظ الأوبال 
أفضل شريك الثور و أسوأ شريك الأسد 
يحب الصدق، الأسباب الخفية، التورط، والعمل المفيد 
لا يحب المعلومات السطحية، اقتناص الفرص، العمل المحط من القدر، العلاقات السطحية، والتملق

العقرب من أكثر الابراج قوةً وصلابةً. يبدو عليهم الهدوء والتماسك من الخارج ولكنهم متأججي العواطف والمشاعر من الداخل. هم كالبركان الثائر تحت سطح البحر. من يتعامل معهم بذكاء يكون قادرًا على اكتشاف القوة والإندفاع والجاذبية الكامنة في شخصيتهم. في اللقاءات الاجتماعية، تجد العقرب وقورًا، لبقًا، متحدثًا ويبعث على السرور. ينزع العقرب في حياته اليومية إلى العزلة، لكن من يعرف العقرب جيدًا، يدرك حبه لمراقبة الأحداث عن بعد، ومدى اصراره وقوة إرادته، وما يصاحب ذلك من عمق في التفكير. من ناحية أخرى، نجد مواليد العقرب حساسون جدًا وينقادون لمشاعرهم بسهولة، هذه الحساسية والتطرف في تقدير الأمور تجعلهم عرضة لجرح المشاعر بسهولة. العقرب صديق رائع شريطة أن يوليه أصدقاؤه الثقة. صفات العقرب من خيال وحدس وقدرة تحليلية تمكنه من سبر أغوار وأبعاد الأمور بشكل جيّد. 
 *الحبّ  :*
العقرب هو رمز الجنس و مواليد برج العقرب عشّاق متأججي العاطفة, ومن أكثر الابراج نشاطًا وحيوية. بالنسبة لهم يعد الإتحاد مع من يحبون مقدّسًا. مشاعرهم شديدة التأجج بدرجة أن حبّهم يعد ساميًا ومثاليًا. 

مظلم وغامض وهو بما أنه ممزوج بجاذبية شخصية لا تقاوم فسيولد سحراً لدى الجنس الآخر. هو مثير للرغبة الجسدية ويحتاج إلى شخص يتلاءم مع قدرته الرائعة في إيصال كل الأمور إلى أقصى حدودها وإلى أبعد الحدود. بالنسبة للعقرب المشاعر لديه عميقة وصفة الحدس لديه ستكون دقيقة بشكل ملحوظ لذا فأجهزة الاستقبال لديه ستلتقط الشريك المنتظر من النظرة الأولى. إلا أنه غالباً ما يرغب بالاحتفاظ بجزء من شخصيته في الزاوية الشخصية الخاصة لديه. سوف تكون ردة الفعل قوية عندما يحاول الحبيب الغوص في ذاته الخاصة. يمكن أن يكون العقرب مهيمناً ومتسلطاً بشكل غير عادي في علاقاته الشخصية وخاصة عندما يدرك العقرب بأن الشريك أضعف منه. المشكلة الكبيرة لديه هو إيجاد شخص قوي بما فيه الكفاية وفي الوقت نفسه يستطيع هذا الشريك العيش بأسلوب عاصف في الحياة حتى يظل محط اهتمام بالنسبة للعقرب ولكن عندما يجد العقرب الشخص المناسب فهو سيكون الشريك مدى الحياة. 

*المهنةّ:*
العقرب موهوب جدًّا ويجد ضالته في وظائف عديدة . قوته وقدرته الشديدة على ضبط النّفس تمكنه من العمل كجرّاح أو باحث أو جندي مقدام. كذلك تراه في أيّ مهنة تتطلب قدرة على التحليل والبحث والتعامل مع الحقائق العمليّة وفك لبس الأمور، لذا تراه يعمل في البوليس أو كمخبر أو جاسوس، وفي القانون و الفيزياء أو علم النفس. 

*المشاهير:* 
ماري أنطوانيت , ماري كوري , مارتن لوثر , ثيودور روزفلت , الأمير تشارلز , بيل جيتس.

----------


## دمعة فرح

> برجك الصيني هو _التنين_
> 
> 
> المواصفات
> 
> 
> *نبذه عامة :* 
> نشيط، صاحب عزيمة وتصميم، واثق من نفسه، مغامر، متعدد المواهب، كثير الشكوك ومحظوظ. التنين هو البرج الأكثر شهرةً من بين الابراج الصينية. إنهم أقوياء ومحظوظون جدا، قلوبهم دافئة ومليئون بالطاقة الملتهبة. مواليد التنين هم أشخاص أذكياء ولدوا ولهم جاذبية لا حدود لها تضمن أن يؤثروا بأفعال الأشخاص المحيطين بهم وتجعلهم مركز الاهتمام حيث يفضلون أن يكونوا. يعرف التنين بأنه ممن يقدمون النصائح الجيدة. وبالإضافة إلى كونهم محظوظين بالمال هم أيضاً محظوظون في أمور الحب.للتنين موهبة في إدارة المشاريع من بدايتها وحتى نهايتها. بالرغم من أن الذات لديهم تميل إلى المباهاة بعض الشيء إلا أنهم سيكونون قادة جيدين. بالرغم من أن مولود التنين قد يمتلك المال والثروة إلا أن الشيء الذي هو بحاجة إليه هو القوة والسيطرة. غالباً ما يكون مواليد التنين رابحين وبعيدين عن الخسارة.الدور الطبيعي للتنين هو أن يكون في موقع القيادة. وأولئك الذين يتعلمون بأن يكونوا مرنين، حنونين وعاطفيين وكذلك صبورين سيصبحون قادة عظام. 
> 
> ...


مشكوره دموع...

----------


## دمعة فرح

> برجك الغربي هو العقرب
> 
> 
> الصفات
> 
> مصمّم وقويّ ذو عاطفة جيّاشة يملك روح المبادرة مسلي ومثير 
> الترتيب 8 
> اللون الأحمر الداكن 
> الكوكب بلوتو 
> ...


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

> مشكوره دموع...


كنت حاكيلك من الاول 
ما رديتي علي :Bl (25):

----------


## دمعة فرح

> كنت حاكيلك من الاول 
> ما رديتي علي


و الله رديت عليك ارجع وشوف... :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

> و الله رديت عليك ارجع وشوف...


 :Smile:

----------


## ayhamco

27/8/1989
 :Smile:

----------


## anoucha

24-09-1988

----------


## The Gentle Man

10/2/1987     :Icon31:

----------


## دموع الورد

> 27/8/1989



برجك الصيني هو الثعبان


المواصفات

*نبذه عامة  :* 
متأمل، حكيم، عنيف، ذو حدس وبديهة، محمي من الأخطار، مستقل، كسول أحياناً. الثعبان هو سيد الإغراء والإغواء في الابراج الصينية. إنه دائماً محبوب، لذلك فهو اجتماعي إلا أن لديه طبعاً من الانطوائية بالإضافة إلى الحدس والبديهة وتلك الرغبة الممزوجة بالمهارة باتجاه المشروعات التجارية. بالرغم من أن مولود الثعبان لا يعتبر المال بهذه الأهمية إلا أن حظه وميله إلى الارتباط وإلى حد ما بالأمور التي يسعى إليها سيضمن له أن يحصل على كمية من المال أكثر مما يحتاج إليه بكثير. مواليد الثعبان نشيطون ذهنياً وفكرياً أكثر من درجة نشاطهم البدني. هم يميلون إلى تحليل الأحداث قبل الدخول في الأشياء. بصورة عامة لمواليد الثعبان ميول عامة وعقول تسبر أعماق الأشياء مما يجعل الأمور الذهنية والعقلية أكثر جذباً وإغراءً لهم من النشاطات البدنية.وفي قرارة أنفسهم يمكن القول بأن مواليد الثعبان لديهم شعور بعدم الأمان إلى حد ما ويمكن أن يكونوا غيورين ولديهم نزعة حب التملك، الأمر الذي قد يوجد مسافة بينهم وبين الأصدقاء والعائلة. وبالرغم من العيوب لديهم يعتبر الثعبان جذاباً، سخياً ومحباً. يميل مواليد الثعبان إلى حدسهم الخاص قبل نصائح الآخرين. بالرغم من أن هؤلاء الأشخاص قد يبدون أحياناً كأشخاص كسولين سيعمل مولود الثعبان بجد عندما يجد أنه بحاجة إلى النهوض والتقدم. إن هذا الشخص ليس بالشخص الانهزامي وهو يتوقع الالتزام نفسه من الشريك في أي مغامرة.غالباً ما يكون مواليد الثعبان أقل تعجرفاً، وهم يطورون ثقتهم بأنفسهم إلى درجةأكبر. 

 *مولود برج الثعبان في الحب ّ:*
شريك التنين يؤخذ بحضوره الرائع وطريقته الساحرة. ليس من الغريب أن يمتلك التنين الكثير من المعجبين به، والانتقال من شريك لآخر أمر طبيعي بالنسبة له. على الشريك المثالي أن لا يشكل خطرا بالنسبة للتنين ويعطي المجال له لكي يعبر عن مكنون نفسه. غالبا ما يكون زواج التنين متأخرا. 
*من مشاهير مواليد برج الثعبان   :* 
ياسر عرافات، جمال عبد الناصر، محمد على ، عبد الرازق نوفل ، يوسف السباعي ، عبد الحليم حافظ ، الحسن الثاني ، محمود بيرم ، ألفريد نوبل ، إبراهام لينكولن ، تشارلز داروين ، جون كنيدي ، بابلو بيكاسو ، بروك شيلدز، فرانس شوبارت ، غاندي ، أوناسيس ، جاكلين كنيدي ، كيم باسينجر، تشارلز بودلير، براد بيت ، راندي كراوفورد ، بوب دايلن ، غريتا غاربو ، آرت غارفنكيل ، أودري هيبورن، بول هوغان، ليز هيرلي ، كارول كينغ، دين مارتين، روبيرت ميتشام ، مايك أولدفيلد، ريان أونيل، دوروثي باركر بول سايمون، ديون وورويك، أوبرا وينفري، فيرجينيا وولف، سوزانا يورك. 

*ما يناسب مواليد هذا البرج من أعمال :* 
بروفيسور، خبير لغوي، مدرس، خبير نفسي، عالم نفسي، منجم، عالم غيبيات، موظف ذاتية، مدير علاقات عامة، مصصم داخلي.

*أرقام الحظ :* 

     1, 2, 4, 6, 13, 24, 42 و 46          

*الكوكب :* 
الزهرة 

*الحجر الكريم  :* 
العقيق 



*مولود هذا البرج أكثر توافقا مع  :* 
الديك

----------


## دموع الورد

> 27/8/1989



برجك الغربي العذراء


المواصفات


متواضع وخجول دقيق وموضع ثقة عمليّ ومجتهد ذكيّ ومحلل 
الترتيب 6 
اللون الأخضر / البني الغامق 
الكوكب عطارد 
حجر الحظ العقيق 
أفضل شريك الحوت و أسوأ شريك القوس 
يحب الأطعمة الصحية، القوائم، كل ما هو صحي ومفيد، والنظام لا يحب المخاطرة بالصحة، الخسة، الفساد السياسي، والتردد مواليد العذراء شديدو الذكاء، يمتازون بالدقة والحكمة والصبر. يغلب على مواليد العذراء الطابع المحافظ في شتى مجالات حياتهم. رغم مظهرهم الخارجي الذي يغلب عليه البرود، لكنهم في حقيقة الأمر يمتازون باللطف والرقة. لكن التعود على كبت المشاعر وإخفائها يؤدي بهم إلى خلق علاقات سطحية مع الآخرين وإلى قلة عدد الأصدقاء. 

مواليد العذراء يمتازون بالعقلانية والمنهجية والمنطقية في أسلوب تفكيرهم. يسخّرون ذلك في تحليل أكثر المشاكل تعقيدًا. اهتمامهم الزائد بالتفاصيل قد يشغلهم عن القضايا الأهم، وتؤدي بهم هذه الدقة المفرطة إلى البطء في تنفيذ مشاريعهم. لكن بشكل عام، مواليد العذراء لديهم مواهب إبداعية شاملة، ولديهم القدرة على رؤية القضايا من زوايا مختلفة، ويحترمون وجهات نظر الآخرين.  *الحبّ  :*
يخفي المولود تحت هذا البرج عواطفه مهما كانت جياشة بقناع من البرود. وسبب رفضه الاستسلام لهذه العواطف عدم ثقته بالآخرين أو بنفسه أو بأحكامه الخاصة. مواليد هذا البرج كالمياه العميقة الغور التي تسري بهدوء. يمتاز بأسلوبه المتواضع، الواعي والمتحفظ. ويعد محاورًا جيدًا، حكيمًا، وقادرًا على فهم مشاكل الآخرين. يتمتع كلا الجنسين في هذا البرج بالجاذبية والوقار. كما يكنون كل الحب لزوجاتهم وأزواجهم.

مواليد العذراء هم بمثابة صمامات تنصهر ببطء فيما يتعلق بالتعاطي ضمن إطار علاقة الحب والعشق، فعندما تصل هذه الصمامات إلى عتبة الاشتعال قد تصل الأوضاع إلى التفجر الذي يشعل تلك الحرارة البيضاء والتي ستأخذ وقتاً حتى تبرد وتعود إلى أصلها. ومن الصعب أيضاً إرضاء مواليد برج العذراء بسهولة ومن طبائعهم كثرة انتقاد العادات الشخصية للآخرين، الأمر الذي قد يعرقل وصولهم إلى علاقات مثمرة مع الناس أو حتى المشاركة في علاقات جماعية على صعيد العمل. هم عادة لا يرغبون بمناقشة مشاعرهم العميقة مع الآخرين إلا مع شخص موثوق به أو مع الحبيب. وإن أي شخص يريد أن يعرفهم عن كثب وبعمق يجب أن يتحلى بالصبر وفي هذه الحال فإن مواليد العذراء سيثبتون بأنهم أصدقاء مدى الحياة أو من الممكن أن يكونوا أزواج أو عشاق جيدين. فور ارتباط مولود العذراء بحبيب فإن أي شخص يبدي اهتماماً بحبيبه سوف يتعرض لغيرة العذراء. فوق كل هذا فإن مواليد العذراء يكرسون أنفسهم لرفاقهم كما يبدون رغبة لخدمة هؤلاء الرفاق. 

*المهنةّ:*
مميزات العذراء تناسب عمله كمرؤوس أكثر منه كقائد. يستخدم التكتيك والتخطيط لبلوغ أهدافه. لديه القدرة على العمل في مجال الفنون والعلوم واللغات. كما أن اهتمامه البالغ في الإحصاء يؤهله للعمل في مجال الحسابات. كما أنه يجيد العمل في مجال التحرير، الفيزياء، التحليل الكيماوي، الطب، التمريض، علم النفس، التدريس والتكنولوجيا. ولدى أنثى العذراء الميل للعمل في مجال الأزياء والموضة. 

*المشاهير:* 
لورين باكال, مايكل جاكسون، دي إتش لورنس، الملكة إليزابيت الأولى.

----------


## دموع الورد

> 24-09-1988



برجك الصيني هو _التنين_


المواصفات


*نبذه عامة  :* 
نشيط، صاحب عزيمة وتصميم، واثق من نفسه، مغامر، متعدد المواهب، كثير الشكوك ومحظوظ. التنين هو البرج الأكثر شهرةً من بين الابراج الصينية. إنهم أقوياء ومحظوظون جدا، قلوبهم دافئة ومليئون بالطاقة الملتهبة. مواليد التنين هم أشخاص أذكياء ولدوا ولهم جاذبية لا حدود لها تضمن أن يؤثروا بأفعال الأشخاص المحيطين بهم وتجعلهم مركز الاهتمام حيث يفضلون أن يكونوا. يعرف التنين بأنه ممن يقدمون النصائح الجيدة. وبالإضافة إلى كونهم محظوظين بالمال هم أيضاً محظوظون في أمور الحب.للتنين موهبة في إدارة المشاريع من بدايتها وحتى نهايتها. بالرغم من أن الذات لديهم تميل إلى المباهاة بعض الشيء إلا أنهم سيكونون قادة جيدين. بالرغم من أن مولود التنين قد يمتلك المال والثروة إلا أن الشيء الذي هو بحاجة إليه هو القوة والسيطرة. غالباً ما يكون مواليد التنين رابحين وبعيدين عن الخسارة.الدور الطبيعي للتنين هو أن يكون في موقع القيادة. وأولئك الذين يتعلمون بأن يكونوا مرنين، حنونين وعاطفيين وكذلك صبورين سيصبحون قادة عظام. 

 *مولود برج التنين  في الحب ّ:*
شريك التنين يؤخذ بحضوره الرائع وطريقته الساحرة. ليس من الغريب أن يمتلك التنين الكثير من المعجبين به، والانتقال من شريك لآخر أمر طبيعي بالنسبة له. على الشريك المثالي أن لا يشكل خطرا بالنسبة للتنين ويعطي المجال له لكي يعبر عن مكنون نفسه. غالبا ما يكون زواج التنين متأخرا. 
*من مشاهير مواليد برج التنين  :* 
جورج بوش، ابن سينا ، سيد درويش، مكسيم جوركي ، هيلين كلير، أبراهام لينكولن ، كريستوفر ريفز، فلورنس نيتينجل ، شيرلي تمبل ، مارتن لوثر كينغ ، حسني 
مبارك ، جرايس كيلي ، بروس لي ، جون لينون ، جان دارك ، فرانسوا ميتران ، راكيل ولش ، داروين ، يفري آرتشر، مايكل باريمور، كاونت بيسي ، جولي كريستي ، جيمس كوبيرن ، بينغ كروسبي ، نيل دياموند ، مات ديلون ، آل باتشينو ، إلين بيج ، غريغوري بيك ، كليف ريتشارد ، مارتين شين ، رينغو ستار سلفادور دالي .

*ما يناسب مواليد هذا البرج من أعمال :* 
ينجح في الأعمال الحرة ، التمثيل ، الرياضة والغناء. بالنسبة للتنين إعطاء واحترام الأوامر يعد أمرا طبيعيا. يتحمّس جدًّا لأفكاره ناسيا أخذ رأى زملاءه ، الذين لا يستطيعون مواكبته، بعين الاعتبار. بما أن التنين قائد بالفطرة فبالتالي لا يقبل أن تكون زمام الأمور في أياد أخرى . التحدّيات الجديدة و السلطة المطلقة خاصة أساسية بالنسبة لبرج التنين.بعض الأعمال التي تناسب التنانينمدير إداري ، مندوب مبيعات ، مدير إعلاني ، محامي ، منتج أفلام ، رئيس وزراء أو رئيس دولة ، ملحق تابع لصحيفة ، مهندس معماري ، رائد فضاء ، فنان ، نجم سينمائي ، مراسل عسكري.

*أرقام الحظ :* 
     3, 4, 5, 6, 15, 21, 34, 35, 36 و 45       

*الكوكب :* 
المريخ 

*الحجر الكريم  :* 
الجمشت 

*مولود هذا البرج أكثر توافقا مع  :* 
الجرذ

----------


## دموع الورد

> 24-09-1988



برجك الغربي هو الميزان

المواصفات


ديبلوماسي ومهذّب رومانسيّ وجذاب سلس واجتماعي مثاليّ ومسالم 
الترتيب 7
اللون الأزرق 
الكوكب الزهرة
حجر الحظ الياقوت الأزرق 
أفضل شريك الحمل و أسوأ شريك السرطان
يحب الأشياء الجميلة في الحياة، المشاركة، المرح، والنبل 
لا يحب العنف، الظلم، الحماقة، والتقيد بالأفكار السائدة 
يفضّل المنجمون المعاصرون برج الميزان؛ لأنه يمثل ذروة السنة والفصول، كما يرمز للحصاد والراحة. يعد الميزان من أكثر الابراج تحضرًا، ويمتاز المولود تحت هذا البرج بالمظهر الجذاب والأنيق، والذوق الرفيع، واللطف والرقة. كما إنه عاشق للجمال والانسجام ومتع الحياة. 

يجيد مواليد الميزان النقد، ولديهم القدرة على الحكم على الأشياء بموضوعية عندما يتطلب الأمر. لكنهم لا يدعون مجالاً للنقاش في القضايا التي تتعارض مع آرائهم، حيث يرون ما يؤمنون به هو الحقيقة المطلقة والوحيدة. ولكن شخصياتهم عمومًا معتدلة ودبلوماسية. 

البيت والزواج المحبوب الاول لمواليد برج الميزان . الوقت الذي يقضونه مع الحبيب والعائلة يشعرهم بالكمال وإلى حد كبير سوف تتجسد علاقة حبهم في شخصيتهم و تستحوذ عليها. قد يكون الميزان شهوانياً وتواقاً إلى اكتشاف كل من الجوانب الروحية والمادية لعلاقاته. يظهر الجانب الإبداعي لدى مولود الميزان في تلك اللحظات التي يقوم بها بصياغة علاقاته وكذلك لحظات الدخول في هذه العلاقات. هدفه الوحيد هو المتعة والانسجام. يفضل الميزان أن يكون متبوعاً على أن يكون تابعاً، وكلما أبدى الشريك أو حتى أي من الرفاق إعجاباً بالميزان كلما كان هو في سعادة أكبر. ينسجم الميزان بشكل كبير مع شخص متميز يتفهم حاجته للرومانسية وبحثه عن البيئة المثالية. مواليد الميزان متعاونون، لهم خيال خصب، ولديهم رغبة في اختبار وتجريب كافة أنماط العلاقات. الميزان السعيد هو شخص ليست علاقاته مجرد التقاء شخصين وإنما التحام شخصين في الحياة وكأنهما شخص واحد. 
 الميزان حسّاس نحو الآخرين, وقادر على فهم حاجاتهم العاطفية، وقادر على بث الشعور بالتفاؤل فيمن حوله، فيشعر من حوله بالحاجة له دومًا. الميزان اجتماعي، ويكره القسوة والنزاعات، ويبذل قصارى جهده للتعاون والتواصل والاتحاد مع الجميع في محيطه .

*الحبّ  :*
يتفهم في علاقاتهم الشخصيّة مواليد الميزان وجهات النظر الأخرى، ويتوصلون للتسوية مع الآخرين حتى ولو على حساب مصالحهم الشخصية. ولذلك نجد أن زواجهم يكتب له النجاح دومًا. طيبة الميزان الزائدة نحو شريكه تعمل على علاج أي خلاف قد ينشأ. ولديه القدرة على تفهم احتياجات الشريك والتجاوز عن أخطائه. 

*المهنةّ:*
الميزان نشيط بشكل يدعو إلى الإعجاب. طموح جدًّا ولكن قد تجد قلة من مواليد الميزان يميلون إلى القناعة بواقع الحال. يميل مواليد الميزان إلى الإعتدال؛ مما يؤهلهم للنجاح في السلك الدبلوماسي. ولكنهم يفشلون كقادة أحزاب لقدرتهم على رؤية وجهات النظر المخالفة. ينجح الميزان في العمل كمدير، محام، وتاجر قطع أثرية. ونظرًا للثقة التي يوليها له الآخرون؛ يمكن أن ينجح في العمل في القطاع المصرفي والحكومي. كذلك ينجح الميزان في مجال الأزياء والتجميل. وبعضهم ينجح في مجالات الفن والأدب. 

*المشاهير:* 
   سارة بيرهاردت , غاندي , فرانز ليزت , بروس سبرينجستين .

----------


## دموع الورد

> 10/2/1987


برجك الصيني هو الارنب

المواصفات

*نبذه عامة  :* 
اجتماعي، متزن، مهذب، عنيف، له بصيرة نافذة، حساس، ميال للانعزالية. بالرغم من أن مولود برج الأرنب لا يحب صفة الجبن في نفسه إلا أنه بالفعل جبان ولكنه جذاب وهو عادة شخص لا يميل إلى المواجهة. مولود الأرنب هو شخص له شعبيته مع الأصدقاء والعائلة. إنه بطبعه حنون ويميل إلى حماية أولئك الذين يهتم بشأنهم هو. يقوم مواليد الثور بالنظر والتعامل مع علاقاتهم بمثالية كما يقدمون من أنفسهم أكثر من المطلوب. لحسن الحظ غالباً ما يقوم مولود الأرنب بإحاطة نفسه بالأصدقاء والعائلة والذين سيساعدوه للعودة إلى توازنه عندما يتعرض لهجر عاطفي. غالباً ما يكون مولود الأرنب ذا حساسية مفرطة بعض الشيء لذلك هو يحتاج إلى دعامات وأسس اجتماعية للمحافظة على التقدم والازدهار، وبدون عائلة قوية وأصدقاء حميمين لن يستطيع مولود الأرنب الوقوف في وجه الظروف السيئة والحظ العاثر. مولود الأرنب شخص حساس جداً فيما يتعلق بعواطفه، حتى أن أي انزعاج عاطفي قد يؤدي إلى درجة المرض الجسماني. يمكن أن يكون مواليد الأرنب في حالة تشاؤم في حال أحسوا أن حياتهم تقف في حالة ركود. هناك طبع متأصل في مولود الأرنب وهو الشعور بعدم الأمان في مكانهم في هذا العالم. يتحرك مولود برج الأرنب بالخطوات التي يراها مناسبةً له وهو من الأشخاص المتأملين في الحياة والذين يؤجلون أمورهم.مواليد الأرنب يحبون البيت والحياة، وفي ضمن إطار عائلي قوي قد يجد الأرنب الأمان الذي يحتاجه لكي يتقدم ويصبح واثقاً من نفسه أكثر فأكثر.

 *مولود برج الارنب في الحب ّ:*
يحتاج الأرنب إلى الثّقة و الأمن و الحنان في علاقاته. سيأخذ وقتا إلى أن يجد توأم روحه وقد يبدو متقلّبا حتّى ذلك الحين. يعد حبيبا مثاليا بسبب التزامه القوي، رومانسيته، عذوبته ووفاءه. 
*من مشاهير مواليد برج الارنب     :* 
أحمد بهاء الدين ، يوسف إدريس ، حسين صدقي ، الحبيب بورقيبه ، مصطفى النحاس باشا ، هدى شعراوي ، محمد طلعت حرب ، محمد على جناح ، فرانك سيناترا، ماري كوري ، مايكل أنجلو ، نابليون بونابرت ، ألبرت أينشتاين ، سيغموند فرويد ، ستالين ، الملكة فيكتوريا، إيديت بياف.هاري بيلافونت ، إنغريد بيرغمان ، لويس كارول ، جون كليز، بيتر فولك ، بيتر فوندا، جيمس فوكس، ديفيد فروست ، غاري غرانت، أوليفر هاردي ، بوب هوب ، ويتني هيوستون، جون هيرت ، مايكل كيتين ، جون كيتس ، جوليان لينون، آرثر ميلر، روجر مور، تاتوم أونيل ، جورج أويل ، نيل سايمون، جين سيمور، دستي سبرينغفيلد، ستينغ، أوسون ويلز، نورمان ويزدام.

*ما يناسب مواليد هذا البرج من أعمال :* 
يبرع الأرنب في الفنون والآداب والعلاقات العامة.يتجاوز العقبات بكل سهولة. نعومة الأرنب ومظهره الضعيف مصاحب بالحذر والحكمة. محظوظ في التّجارة والأعمال ولديه مقدرة فريدة على إبرام الصفقات التي تكون سببا لنجاحه. يصعب على الأرنب العمل تحت الضغوط.يصلح بالأعمال التالية : تاجر أنتيكات قديمة ، دبلوماسي ، إداري ، مصمم ديكور داخلي ، سياسي ، عالم تاريخ ، جامع للأعمال الفنية ، محامي في المحكمة العليا ، خياط ، موظف استقبال ، كيميائي ، مالك أو إقطاعي ، صيدلي ، أخصائي تجميل ، محاسب ، موظف مكتبة.

*أرقام الحظ :* 

     1, 3, 5, 9, 15, 19 و 35

*الكوكب :* 
المشتري 

*الحجر الكريم  :* 
الزبرجد 



*مولود هذا البرج أكثر توافقا مع  :* 
الخنزير

----------


## دموع الورد

> 10/2/1987


برجك الغربي هو الدلو

المواصفات

ودود وإنساني أمين ومخلص أصيل ومبتكر مستقلّ وعقلاني
الترتيب 11 
اللون الأخضر / البني الغامق 
الكوكب أورانوس 
حجر الحظ العقيق 
أفضل شريك الأسد و أسوأ شريك القوس 
يحب النضال من أجل أهدافه، الحلم بالمستقبل والتخطيط له، التفكير بالماضي، الصحبة الجيدة، والتسلية لا يحب الوعود، الوحدة، المألوف، الزيف، والمثاليات .
مواليد الدلو ذو شخصيّة جذّابة وقويّة. ينقسم مواليد الدلو إلى نوعين: النوع الأول خجول، حساس، رقيق وصبور. النوع الثاني مرح، نشيط، يحب الظهور ويعمد إلى إخفاء معالم شخصيته الحقيقية أحيانًا. لكن كلا النوعين يتميزون بالقوة والعزيمة. ترى الدلو دائم البحث عن الحقيقة ويتصف بالأمانة بدرجة كبيرة، وقادر على تغيير آرائه إذا قدّمت له الدليل القاطع على خطأه. لديه رؤية واضحة للأمور وقادر على رؤية الجوانب المختلفة للقضايا. 
الدلو إنساني، صريح، جدي ومثالي، وروحاني في بعض الأوقات. كما يتسم بالنشاط وسرعة الحركة. تراه يعبّر عن نفسه دومًا بالمنطق والاعتدال والدعابة أحيانًا. 
  يتصف مواليد الدلو بالذكاء، الإيجاز، الوضوح والمنطقية، ويميلون إلى الخيال وقوة الحدس. نزعة الدلو الروحانية والفلسفية تدفعه إلى العيش في برج عاجي وتراه غارق في الأمور المجرّدة وبعيدًا عن الواقع. لكن إذا اجتمعت نزعته الروحانية والفلسفية مع ميوله العلمية، تكون ثمرتها أبحاث علمية تخدم البشرية جمعاء. 
*الحبّ  :*
بالرّغم شخصيّة الدلو الجذابة والمرحه وحبه لمساعدة الآخرين، إلا أنه غير قادر على خلق علاقات وصداقات حقيقية مع الآخرين. لكن إذا قرر أن أحدهم جدير بحبه وصداقته، تراه يبذل قصارى جهده ويسخّر جاذبيته الشخصية للتقرب منه، فيغدو مخلصًا له مدى الحياة. 

إن من إحدى أهم الحاجات الكبيرة لدى مولود الدلو هي الحاجة إلى علاقة مكملة تمنحه الحرية والصبر جنباً إلى جنب مع الاندفاع والحماسة المادية والفكرية. مع الشخص المناسب سيكون مولود الدلو عاشقاً مليئاً بالعاطفة، منطلقاً ومتفهماً يحب ويسعى إلى المحافظة على الرباط مدى الحياة. صفة تقبل الأشياء سوف تهدئ من الطباع الثائرة عند الدلو وخلافاً للكثيرين نادراً ما يشعر الدلو بالتألم نتيجة الغيرة. الانجراف الجنسي لدى الدلو ليس بهذه القوة الجبارة ولكن أحياناً تكون حاجته للاكتشاف وإيجاد شيء يشجعه ويدفعه إلى الأمام هو الذي يعطي الآخرين الانطباع بأن رغباته لا تقهر. قد يكون الدلو عاشقاً ميالاً للمزاح واللهو ويميل عليه صفة التنبه واليقظة وقد يقوم مولود الدلو بتقديم الكثير لإرضاء الشريك. ينفتح مواليد برج الدلو على كافة أشكال التجريب (وذلك بهدف الحصول على المعرفة) وبالطبع مجال العلاقات والجنس ليس اسثناءً في هذا المجال أيضاً. بالرغم من أن الدلو يبحث في أعماقه عن الأمان فإن حبه للأصالة وكذلك اكتشاف حقول جديدة غير مألوفة يجعله جذاباً بالنسبة للشريك إن كان هذا الشريك من الأشخاص الذين يملكون عقولاً و أجساداً خارجةً عن إطار المألوف. 

*المهنة  :*
مواليد الدلو خير من يعمل ضمن جماعة، شريطة أن يكون لهم دور بارز فيها. رغبتهم في اكتشاف الحقائق وسبر أغوار المعرفة، تصنع منهم علماءً ناجحين. كذلك يتفوقون في مجال الفلك والطبيعة، التصوير والالكترونيات، وفي كل عمل تقني. في مجال العلوم الإنسانية، تجدهم يبرعوا في الشعر. 

*المشاهير:*
داروين, أديسون, إبراهام لنكولن, فانيسا ريدجريف, روزفلت, أوبرا وينفري, تشارلز ديكنز, موتسارت, جاك نيكلسون, رونالد ريجان .

----------


## محمدعمرالرياحنه

24-12-1989

----------


## المتميزة

27/01/1990

----------


## شمعة امل

21/01/1989
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

> 24-12-1989



برجك الصيني هو الثعبان


المواصفات

*نبذه عامة  :* 
متأمل، حكيم، عنيف، ذو حدس وبديهة، محمي من الأخطار، مستقل، كسول أحياناً. الثعبان هو سيد الإغراء والإغواء في الابراج الصينية. إنه دائماً محبوب، لذلك فهو اجتماعي إلا أن لديه طبعاً من الانطوائية بالإضافة إلى الحدس والبديهة وتلك الرغبة الممزوجة بالمهارة باتجاه المشروعات التجارية. بالرغم من أن مولود الثعبان لا يعتبر المال بهذه الأهمية إلا أن حظه وميله إلى الارتباط وإلى حد ما بالأمور التي يسعى إليها سيضمن له أن يحصل على كمية من المال أكثر مما يحتاج إليه بكثير. مواليد الثعبان نشيطون ذهنياً وفكرياً أكثر من درجة نشاطهم البدني. هم يميلون إلى تحليل الأحداث قبل الدخول في الأشياء. بصورة عامة لمواليد الثعبان ميول عامة وعقول تسبر أعماق الأشياء مما يجعل الأمور الذهنية والعقلية أكثر جذباً وإغراءً لهم من النشاطات البدنية.وفي قرارة أنفسهم يمكن القول بأن مواليد الثعبان لديهم شعور بعدم الأمان إلى حد ما ويمكن أن يكونوا غيورين ولديهم نزعة حب التملك، الأمر الذي قد يوجد مسافة بينهم وبين الأصدقاء والعائلة. وبالرغم من العيوب لديهم يعتبر الثعبان جذاباً، سخياً ومحباً. يميل مواليد الثعبان إلى حدسهم الخاص قبل نصائح الآخرين. بالرغم من أن هؤلاء الأشخاص قد يبدون أحياناً كأشخاص كسولين سيعمل مولود الثعبان بجد عندما يجد أنه بحاجة إلى النهوض والتقدم. إن هذا الشخص ليس بالشخص الانهزامي وهو يتوقع الالتزام نفسه من الشريك في أي مغامرة.غالباً ما يكون مواليد الثعبان أقل تعجرفاً، وهم يطورون ثقتهم بأنفسهم إلى درجةأكبر. 

 *مولود برج الثعبان في الحب ّ:*
شريك التنين يؤخذ بحضوره الرائع وطريقته الساحرة. ليس من الغريب أن يمتلك التنين الكثير من المعجبين به، والانتقال من شريك لآخر أمر طبيعي بالنسبة له. على الشريك المثالي أن لا يشكل خطرا بالنسبة للتنين ويعطي المجال له لكي يعبر عن مكنون نفسه. غالبا ما يكون زواج التنين متأخرا. 
*من مشاهير مواليد برج الثعبان   :* 
ياسر عرافات، جمال عبد الناصر، محمد على ، عبد الرازق نوفل ، يوسف السباعي ، عبد الحليم حافظ ، الحسن الثاني ، محمود بيرم ، ألفريد نوبل ، إبراهام لينكولن ، تشارلز داروين ، جون كنيدي ، بابلو بيكاسو ، بروك شيلدز، فرانس شوبارت ، غاندي ، أوناسيس ، جاكلين كنيدي ، كيم باسينجر، تشارلز بودلير، براد بيت ، راندي كراوفورد ، بوب دايلن ، غريتا غاربو ، آرت غارفنكيل ، أودري هيبورن، بول هوغان، ليز هيرلي ، كارول كينغ، دين مارتين، روبيرت ميتشام ، مايك أولدفيلد، ريان أونيل، دوروثي باركر بول سايمون، ديون وورويك، أوبرا وينفري، فيرجينيا وولف، سوزانا يورك. 

*ما يناسب مواليد هذا البرج من أعمال :* 
بروفيسور، خبير لغوي، مدرس، خبير نفسي، عالم نفسي، منجم، عالم غيبيات، موظف ذاتية، مدير علاقات عامة، مصصم داخلي.

*أرقام الحظ :* 

     1, 2, 4, 6, 13, 24, 42 و 46          

*الكوكب :* 
الزهرة 

*الحجر الكريم  :* 
العقيق 



*مولود هذا البرج أكثر توافقا مع  :* 
الديك

----------


## دموع الورد

> 24-12-1989



برجك الغربي هو الجدي

المواصفات


عملي وحريص طموح وملتزم صبور وحذر ظريف ومتحفّظ
الترتيب 10 
اللون البني 
الكوكب زحل 
حجر الحظ العقيق الأسود 
أفضل شريك السرطان و أسوأ شريك الحمل 
يحب الإتكالية، معرفة موضوع المناقشة، الأسس الثابتة، ووضع الأهداف. 
لا يحب المخططات المتهورة، العمل بدون هدف، السلوك المشين، والسخرية. 
الجدي من أكثر الابراج ثباتًا وجدية. تمتاز شخصية الجدي بالاستقلالية والصلابة والكثير من الصفات الأصيلة. فهو عادةً شديد الثقة بالنفس، قوي الإرادة وهادئ. كما إنه مجتهد، عملي، وحذر. إذا وضع هدفًا نصب عينيه لا يهدأ حتى يحققه مهما طال الزمن. 
يمتاز القوس ببعد النظر، ويحسن الحكم على الأمور. قادر أن يكون محاورًا لبقًا. يؤسس للمشاريع الجديدة. ولديه رغبة دائمة لإدراك كل ما هو جديد. سريع البديهة ومبدع. تجده في أحسن حالاته إذا عمل مع من يكمّل شخصيته. قوي الإرادة ومنظم. كريم، ولكن بوعي وحرص. القوس موضع ثقة الآخرين، صريح، شهم، ومسؤول. هذا المزيج من الخصال يشكل شخصية قادرة على إنجاز المشاريع التي تقودها دومًا. 
 
يعد الجدي مديرًا من الطراز الأول. قادر وضع الخطط ذات المقاييس العالية، يحسن النقد ويفرض النظام على نفسه وعلى من حوله. يرسم الخطط ويسير عليها. يضع عمله وأهدافه قبل راحته وحاجاته الخاصة. نتيجة لذلك ترى الجدي يصل لأهدافه بينما يفشل الآخرون في ذلك. قدرة الجدي على التنظيم تجعله قادرًا على العمل على مشاريع عدة في آنٍ واحد. 

يحترم الجدي السلطة، وكممثل لهذه السلطة يتوقع الجدي من أتباعه أداء مهامهم على أكمل وجه. الجدي متطلّب جدًا لكنه عادل، والمبالغة في ذلك تخلق لديه الإحساس بالاكتئاب. ينصح مواليد الجدي بقضاء أوقاتًا في التأمل لاستجماع قواهم وللقضاء على المشاعر السلبية. 
*الحبّ  :*
تتسم علاقات الجدي الشخصية إما بالتعاسة أو بعدم الإستقرار. تراه يُعامل الغرباء بحذر شديد. لا يتطفّل على الآخرين، وبالتالي لا يسمح لهم بالتدخل في شؤونه الخاصة. يقرّب إليه فقط الأشخاص القادرين على فهمه. في العلاقات العابرة تجده دبلوماسيًا، لبقًا ومتحفظًا. وبالرغم من قلة أصدقائه إلا أنه مخلص لهم بشدة، كذلك هو مخلص في علاقته الزوجية. 

لديه مهارة فائقة في التعامل مع الناس ويظهر ذلك فور كسر الحاجز الأول مع الطرف الآخر.من ناحية العلاقات الاجتماعية غالباً ما يكون الجدي بطيئاً في بدء هذه العلاقات ولكن سرعان ما يثبت بأنه مندفع في الاشتراك بها وهو يحافظ كذلك على العلاقات طويلة الأمد وعلى الإخلاص للأصدقاء. غالباً ما يبدو مواليد الجدي بأنهم حماسيون ومغامرون في فنون الحب عندما يتم تشجيعهم وإثارتهم في هذا المجال و لكن قد يظهر الجدي غيوراً ومحباً للتملك عندما يشعر بتهديد ما. قد يتأثر الشريك عنما يحس بشدة العاطفة لدى الجدي و التي تأتي من تحت البرود الخارجي الذي يظهر به هذا الجدي. مواليد الجدي مخلصون في علاقة الزواج، هم يقدمون تضحيات جيدة وكذلك يصارعون لتطوير العلاقات المنزلية وجعلها قوية. يحاول الجدي وبشدة أن يخفي الطبع الغير رزين لديه والذي يختفي تحت ظاهر من الطموح والنجاح المادي، ولكن كوكب المريخ الذي يمنحه هذه العاطفة غالباً ما يكون فقاعة غير ظاهرة تحت السطح الظاهر، فعند رفع الستارة تنساب العواطف وتندفع مثل الحمم المتفجرة من البركان. في الحقيقة يحب مولود الجدي عندما يقف على أرض ثابتة أن يتمتع هو بالعيش في اللذة التي يحصل عليها من السمعة الطيبة التي كونها. 

*المهنة  :*
تناسب الجدي المهن المتعلقة بالحساب والمال كالاقتصاد، والبنوك، والمضاربات التجارية والمقاولات وإدارة العقارات. إلى جانب ذلك تراه مولعًا بالموسيقى. مهارات الجدي في النقاش والمنطق الجدلي تجعل منه سياسي بارع. يحسن مواليد الجدي إدارة المؤسسات التعليمية بشكل ناجح ومنظّم. 

*المشاهير:*
إسحق نيوتن، ريتشارد نيكسون، لويس باستور، إدجار ألن بو، الفيس بريسلي، ميكل كروفورد

----------


## دموع الورد

> 27/01/1990



برجك الصيني هو الحصان


المواصفات




*نبذه عامة  :* 
نشيط، متقظ ونبيه، محب للترحال، مغامر، فصيح، ذو روح حرة ومنطلقة، ذو شخصية مستقلة وسريع الغضب. مولود الحصان ذو الروح المنطلقة هو المتنقل من بين الابراج الصينية. يحتاج مواليد الحصان إلى استقلاليتهم وحريتهم. إنهم مليئون بالطاقة وكذلك هم دائمو التنقل من نشاط إلى آخر. هؤلاء الأشخاص هم جيدون في الأمور المالية وبالطبع لهم رغبة وميل تجاه السفر. ومن أجل المفارقة يرغب مواليد الحصان في الحب الذي يقودهم إلى الرقي الروحي. الرغبة الجسدية الخام لدى مواليد الحصان مثل المغناطيس الأمر الذي يجعل الأمور أسهل بالنسبة لصاحبه عندما يريد البحث عن الحب. مواليد الحصان ماهرون في فن الإغواء، إلا أن علاقاتهم هي الشيء الغير متوقع وذلك بسبب أن سلوكهم غير مألوف وقد يهربون بدون سابق إنذار. بما أن الله من عليهم بذكاء وحضور قوي يحب مواليد الحصان التباهي أمام جمع وجمهور من الناس. وبالرغم من القوة الموجودة في هؤلاء الأشخاص هم يشعرون بالدونية تجاه أولئك المحيطين بهم. ليس مولود الحصان من بين الأشخاص الصبورين، فمن المتوقع أن يكونوا أشخاصاً مندفعين وأكثر من متبلدي الشعور والإحساس تجاه مشاعر الآخرين. وغالباً ما يقوم هؤلاء الأشخاص المعتمدين على أنفسهم باتباع نزواتهم خلال مسيرة الحياة، الأمر الذي يفسر لماذا يشوب مسيرة حياتهم علاقات معلقة وغير محسومة، وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة للعمل ومشروعات الحياة المختلفة. وفي الاتجاه المعاكس يقوم مواليد الحصان بدفع الآخرين بسهولة وغالباً ما يصلون إلى أهدافهم. 

 *مولود برج الحصان في الحب ّ:*
ينتشي الحصان سعادة بالحب، ويحب الشعلة الأولية للعلاقة الجديدة. ينتقل من لحظة رومانسية مثالية لأخرى. يأخذ بعض الوقت للنظر إلى العلاقة بشكل جدي وأن يؤخذ برومانسية اللحظات. يمكن الاستحواذ على الحصان بالحنان و اللطف. على الشريك المثاليّ أن يطمئن قلب الحصان دوما ويشجعه ويتفهم احتياجه إلى أوقات خاصة يخلو فيها لنفسه. الحصان صديق وعشيق جيد، لكن بما أن الحريّة والعند من صفاته الأساسية, فغالبا العلاقات التي يكونها لا تدوم طويلاً .
*من مشاهير مواليد برج الحصان   :* 
أنور السادات ، أحمد بن بيلا، محمد علي كلاي ، نيوتن ، نيل ارمسترونغ ، لويس باستير ، محمود تيمور، أحمد شوقي ، ليلى مراد ، عبد الله غيث ، سيندي كراوفرد ، كيفن كوستنر، كلينت إيستوود ، باربرا سترايسند، هاريسون فورد ، فرانكلين ، شوبان ، بيير كورناي ، توماس أديسون، لينين ، نلسون مانديلا ، دوق ويندسور ، الأميرة مارجريت ، إيجور ستوفنسكي ، برتراند روسيل ، جوزيف هايدن ، رووان أتكينسون ، إنغمار بيرغمان ، سين كوني ، جيمز دين ، بريت إكلاند ، ليندا إيفانس ، إلا فيتزجيرالد ، بوب جيلدوف ، جين هاكمان ، ريتا هيوورث ، جيمي هيندريكس ، جانيت جاكسون ، بول ماك كارتني ، راكويل ويلش ، جون ترافولتا، مايكل وورك. 

*ما يناسب مواليد هذا البرج من أعمال :* 
يناسبه العمل الحر, العلاقات العامّة، السّياحة والتجارة. ينجح الحصان بشكل أفضل في المهن التي يختارها بنفسه .يفضل الحصان العمّل على مسار واحد وان يركّز على هدف محدد كلّ مرّة, وذلك لإعطاء كل خطوة حقها. يفضّل المعلوم على المجهول. يعمل بجدّ و يحافظ على جو المرح حتّى في الأوقات الحرجة. يتمتع بالصحّة الجسديّة و العقليّة الظاهرة.أطباء ، سياسيين ، رسامين ، شعراء ، سائقين مهره ، عمال بارعين زعماء سياسيين ن أدباء ، زعماء عصابات كبرى ، لاعب رياضي ، فني أو تقني ، إداري ، مخترع ، مندوب مبيعات، صحفي، صاحب حانة، دليل سياحي. 

*أرقام الحظ :* 
, 3, 4, 8, 13, 14, 41 و 43

*الكوكب :* 
بلوتو 

*الحجر الكريم  :* 
العقيق 

*مولود هذا البرج أكثر توافقا مع  :* 
الكلب 
     1

----------


## دموع الورد

> 27/01/1990



برجك الغربي هو الدلو

المواصفات

ودود وإنساني أمين ومخلص أصيل ومبتكر مستقلّ وعقلاني
الترتيب 11 
اللون الأخضر / البني الغامق 
الكوكب أورانوس 
حجر الحظ العقيق 
أفضل شريك الأسد و أسوأ شريك القوس 
يحب النضال من أجل أهدافه، الحلم بالمستقبل والتخطيط له، التفكير بالماضي، الصحبة الجيدة، والتسلية لا يحب الوعود، الوحدة، المألوف، الزيف، والمثاليات .
مواليد الدلو ذو شخصيّة جذّابة وقويّة. ينقسم مواليد الدلو إلى نوعين: النوع الأول خجول، حساس، رقيق وصبور. النوع الثاني مرح، نشيط، يحب الظهور ويعمد إلى إخفاء معالم شخصيته الحقيقية أحيانًا. لكن كلا النوعين يتميزون بالقوة والعزيمة. ترى الدلو دائم البحث عن الحقيقة ويتصف بالأمانة بدرجة كبيرة، وقادر على تغيير آرائه إذا قدّمت له الدليل القاطع على خطأه. لديه رؤية واضحة للأمور وقادر على رؤية الجوانب المختلفة للقضايا. 
الدلو إنساني، صريح، جدي ومثالي، وروحاني في بعض الأوقات. كما يتسم بالنشاط وسرعة الحركة. تراه يعبّر عن نفسه دومًا بالمنطق والاعتدال والدعابة أحيانًا. 
  يتصف مواليد الدلو بالذكاء، الإيجاز، الوضوح والمنطقية، ويميلون إلى الخيال وقوة الحدس. نزعة الدلو الروحانية والفلسفية تدفعه إلى العيش في برج عاجي وتراه غارق في الأمور المجرّدة وبعيدًا عن الواقع. لكن إذا اجتمعت نزعته الروحانية والفلسفية مع ميوله العلمية، تكون ثمرتها أبحاث علمية تخدم البشرية جمعاء. 
*الحبّ  :*
بالرّغم شخصيّة الدلو الجذابة والمرحه وحبه لمساعدة الآخرين، إلا أنه غير قادر على خلق علاقات وصداقات حقيقية مع الآخرين. لكن إذا قرر أن أحدهم جدير بحبه وصداقته، تراه يبذل قصارى جهده ويسخّر جاذبيته الشخصية للتقرب منه، فيغدو مخلصًا له مدى الحياة. 

إن من إحدى أهم الحاجات الكبيرة لدى مولود الدلو هي الحاجة إلى علاقة مكملة تمنحه الحرية والصبر جنباً إلى جنب مع الاندفاع والحماسة المادية والفكرية. مع الشخص المناسب سيكون مولود الدلو عاشقاً مليئاً بالعاطفة، منطلقاً ومتفهماً يحب ويسعى إلى المحافظة على الرباط مدى الحياة. صفة تقبل الأشياء سوف تهدئ من الطباع الثائرة عند الدلو وخلافاً للكثيرين نادراً ما يشعر الدلو بالتألم نتيجة الغيرة. الانجراف الجنسي لدى الدلو ليس بهذه القوة الجبارة ولكن أحياناً تكون حاجته للاكتشاف وإيجاد شيء يشجعه ويدفعه إلى الأمام هو الذي يعطي الآخرين الانطباع بأن رغباته لا تقهر. قد يكون الدلو عاشقاً ميالاً للمزاح واللهو ويميل عليه صفة التنبه واليقظة وقد يقوم مولود الدلو بتقديم الكثير لإرضاء الشريك. ينفتح مواليد برج الدلو على كافة أشكال التجريب (وذلك بهدف الحصول على المعرفة) وبالطبع مجال العلاقات والجنس ليس اسثناءً في هذا المجال أيضاً. بالرغم من أن الدلو يبحث في أعماقه عن الأمان فإن حبه للأصالة وكذلك اكتشاف حقول جديدة غير مألوفة يجعله جذاباً بالنسبة للشريك إن كان هذا الشريك من الأشخاص الذين يملكون عقولاً و أجساداً خارجةً عن إطار المألوف. 

*المهنة  :*
مواليد الدلو خير من يعمل ضمن جماعة، شريطة أن يكون لهم دور بارز فيها. رغبتهم في اكتشاف الحقائق وسبر أغوار المعرفة، تصنع منهم علماءً ناجحين. كذلك يتفوقون في مجال الفلك والطبيعة، التصوير والالكترونيات، وفي كل عمل تقني. في مجال العلوم الإنسانية، تجدهم يبرعوا في الشعر. 

*المشاهير:*
داروين, أديسون, إبراهام لنكولن, فانيسا ريدجريف, روزفلت, أوبرا وينفري, تشارلز ديكنز, موتسارت, جاك نيكلسون, رونالد ريجان .

----------


## دموع الورد

> 21/01/1989



برجك الصيني هو الثعبان


المواصفات

*نبذه عامة  :* 
متأمل، حكيم، عنيف، ذو حدس وبديهة، محمي من الأخطار، مستقل، كسول أحياناً. الثعبان هو سيد الإغراء والإغواء في الابراج الصينية. إنه دائماً محبوب، لذلك فهو اجتماعي إلا أن لديه طبعاً من الانطوائية بالإضافة إلى الحدس والبديهة وتلك الرغبة الممزوجة بالمهارة باتجاه المشروعات التجارية. بالرغم من أن مولود الثعبان لا يعتبر المال بهذه الأهمية إلا أن حظه وميله إلى الارتباط وإلى حد ما بالأمور التي يسعى إليها سيضمن له أن يحصل على كمية من المال أكثر مما يحتاج إليه بكثير. مواليد الثعبان نشيطون ذهنياً وفكرياً أكثر من درجة نشاطهم البدني. هم يميلون إلى تحليل الأحداث قبل الدخول في الأشياء. بصورة عامة لمواليد الثعبان ميول عامة وعقول تسبر أعماق الأشياء مما يجعل الأمور الذهنية والعقلية أكثر جذباً وإغراءً لهم من النشاطات البدنية.وفي قرارة أنفسهم يمكن القول بأن مواليد الثعبان لديهم شعور بعدم الأمان إلى حد ما ويمكن أن يكونوا غيورين ولديهم نزعة حب التملك، الأمر الذي قد يوجد مسافة بينهم وبين الأصدقاء والعائلة. وبالرغم من العيوب لديهم يعتبر الثعبان جذاباً، سخياً ومحباً. يميل مواليد الثعبان إلى حدسهم الخاص قبل نصائح الآخرين. بالرغم من أن هؤلاء الأشخاص قد يبدون أحياناً كأشخاص كسولين سيعمل مولود الثعبان بجد عندما يجد أنه بحاجة إلى النهوض والتقدم. إن هذا الشخص ليس بالشخص الانهزامي وهو يتوقع الالتزام نفسه من الشريك في أي مغامرة.غالباً ما يكون مواليد الثعبان أقل تعجرفاً، وهم يطورون ثقتهم بأنفسهم إلى درجةأكبر. 

 *مولود برج الثعبان في الحب ّ:*
شريك التنين يؤخذ بحضوره الرائع وطريقته الساحرة. ليس من الغريب أن يمتلك التنين الكثير من المعجبين به، والانتقال من شريك لآخر أمر طبيعي بالنسبة له. على الشريك المثالي أن لا يشكل خطرا بالنسبة للتنين ويعطي المجال له لكي يعبر عن مكنون نفسه. غالبا ما يكون زواج التنين متأخرا. 
*من مشاهير مواليد برج الثعبان   :* 
ياسر عرافات، جمال عبد الناصر، محمد على ، عبد الرازق نوفل ، يوسف السباعي ، عبد الحليم حافظ ، الحسن الثاني ، محمود بيرم ، ألفريد نوبل ، إبراهام لينكولن ، تشارلز داروين ، جون كنيدي ، بابلو بيكاسو ، بروك شيلدز، فرانس شوبارت ، غاندي ، أوناسيس ، جاكلين كنيدي ، كيم باسينجر، تشارلز بودلير، براد بيت ، راندي كراوفورد ، بوب دايلن ، غريتا غاربو ، آرت غارفنكيل ، أودري هيبورن، بول هوغان، ليز هيرلي ، كارول كينغ، دين مارتين، روبيرت ميتشام ، مايك أولدفيلد، ريان أونيل، دوروثي باركر بول سايمون، ديون وورويك، أوبرا وينفري، فيرجينيا وولف، سوزانا يورك. 

*ما يناسب مواليد هذا البرج من أعمال :* 
بروفيسور، خبير لغوي، مدرس، خبير نفسي، عالم نفسي، منجم، عالم غيبيات، موظف ذاتية، مدير علاقات عامة، مصصم داخلي.

*أرقام الحظ :* 

     1, 2, 4, 6, 13, 24, 42 و 46          

*الكوكب :* 
الزهرة 

*الحجر الكريم  :* 
العقيق 



*مولود هذا البرج أكثر توافقا مع  :* 
الديك

----------


## دموع الورد

برجك الغربي هو الدلو

المواصفات

ودود وإنساني أمين ومخلص أصيل ومبتكر مستقلّ وعقلاني
الترتيب 11 
اللون الأخضر / البني الغامق 
الكوكب أورانوس 
حجر الحظ العقيق 
أفضل شريك الأسد و أسوأ شريك القوس 
يحب النضال من أجل أهدافه، الحلم بالمستقبل والتخطيط له، التفكير بالماضي، الصحبة الجيدة، والتسلية لا يحب الوعود، الوحدة، المألوف، الزيف، والمثاليات .
مواليد الدلو ذو شخصيّة جذّابة وقويّة. ينقسم مواليد الدلو إلى نوعين: النوع الأول خجول، حساس، رقيق وصبور. النوع الثاني مرح، نشيط، يحب الظهور ويعمد إلى إخفاء معالم شخصيته الحقيقية أحيانًا. لكن كلا النوعين يتميزون بالقوة والعزيمة. ترى الدلو دائم البحث عن الحقيقة ويتصف بالأمانة بدرجة كبيرة، وقادر على تغيير آرائه إذا قدّمت له الدليل القاطع على خطأه. لديه رؤية واضحة للأمور وقادر على رؤية الجوانب المختلفة للقضايا. 
الدلو إنساني، صريح، جدي ومثالي، وروحاني في بعض الأوقات. كما يتسم بالنشاط وسرعة الحركة. تراه يعبّر عن نفسه دومًا بالمنطق والاعتدال والدعابة أحيانًا. 
  يتصف مواليد الدلو بالذكاء، الإيجاز، الوضوح والمنطقية، ويميلون إلى الخيال وقوة الحدس. نزعة الدلو الروحانية والفلسفية تدفعه إلى العيش في برج عاجي وتراه غارق في الأمور المجرّدة وبعيدًا عن الواقع. لكن إذا اجتمعت نزعته الروحانية والفلسفية مع ميوله العلمية، تكون ثمرتها أبحاث علمية تخدم البشرية جمعاء. 
*الحبّ  :*
بالرّغم شخصيّة الدلو الجذابة والمرحه وحبه لمساعدة الآخرين، إلا أنه غير قادر على خلق علاقات وصداقات حقيقية مع الآخرين. لكن إذا قرر أن أحدهم جدير بحبه وصداقته، تراه يبذل قصارى جهده ويسخّر جاذبيته الشخصية للتقرب منه، فيغدو مخلصًا له مدى الحياة. 

إن من إحدى أهم الحاجات الكبيرة لدى مولود الدلو هي الحاجة إلى علاقة مكملة تمنحه الحرية والصبر جنباً إلى جنب مع الاندفاع والحماسة المادية والفكرية. مع الشخص المناسب سيكون مولود الدلو عاشقاً مليئاً بالعاطفة، منطلقاً ومتفهماً يحب ويسعى إلى المحافظة على الرباط مدى الحياة. صفة تقبل الأشياء سوف تهدئ من الطباع الثائرة عند الدلو وخلافاً للكثيرين نادراً ما يشعر الدلو بالتألم نتيجة الغيرة. الانجراف الجنسي لدى الدلو ليس بهذه القوة الجبارة ولكن أحياناً تكون حاجته للاكتشاف وإيجاد شيء يشجعه ويدفعه إلى الأمام هو الذي يعطي الآخرين الانطباع بأن رغباته لا تقهر. قد يكون الدلو عاشقاً ميالاً للمزاح واللهو ويميل عليه صفة التنبه واليقظة وقد يقوم مولود الدلو بتقديم الكثير لإرضاء الشريك. ينفتح مواليد برج الدلو على كافة أشكال التجريب (وذلك بهدف الحصول على المعرفة) وبالطبع مجال العلاقات والجنس ليس اسثناءً في هذا المجال أيضاً. بالرغم من أن الدلو يبحث في أعماقه عن الأمان فإن حبه للأصالة وكذلك اكتشاف حقول جديدة غير مألوفة يجعله جذاباً بالنسبة للشريك إن كان هذا الشريك من الأشخاص الذين يملكون عقولاً و أجساداً خارجةً عن إطار المألوف. 

*المهنة  :*
مواليد الدلو خير من يعمل ضمن جماعة، شريطة أن يكون لهم دور بارز فيها. رغبتهم في اكتشاف الحقائق وسبر أغوار المعرفة، تصنع منهم علماءً ناجحين. كذلك يتفوقون في مجال الفلك والطبيعة، التصوير والالكترونيات، وفي كل عمل تقني. في مجال العلوم الإنسانية، تجدهم يبرعوا في الشعر. 

*المشاهير:*
داروين, أديسون, إبراهام لنكولن, فانيسا ريدجريف, روزفلت, أوبرا وينفري, تشارلز ديكنز, موتسارت, جاك نيكلسون, رونالد ريجان . 


> 21/01/1989

----------


## anoucha

مشكورة دمووع

----------


## ابو عوده

19/7/1989

----------


## دموع الورد

برجك الصيني هو الثعبان


المواصفات

*نبذه عامة  :* 
متأمل، حكيم، عنيف، ذو حدس وبديهة، محمي من الأخطار، مستقل، كسول أحياناً. الثعبان هو سيد الإغراء والإغواء في الابراج الصينية. إنه دائماً محبوب، لذلك فهو اجتماعي إلا أن لديه طبعاً من الانطوائية بالإضافة إلى الحدس والبديهة وتلك الرغبة الممزوجة بالمهارة باتجاه المشروعات التجارية. بالرغم من أن مولود الثعبان لا يعتبر المال بهذه الأهمية إلا أن حظه وميله إلى الارتباط وإلى حد ما بالأمور التي يسعى إليها سيضمن له أن يحصل على كمية من المال أكثر مما يحتاج إليه بكثير. مواليد الثعبان نشيطون ذهنياً وفكرياً أكثر من درجة نشاطهم البدني. هم يميلون إلى تحليل الأحداث قبل الدخول في الأشياء. بصورة عامة لمواليد الثعبان ميول عامة وعقول تسبر أعماق الأشياء مما يجعل الأمور الذهنية والعقلية أكثر جذباً وإغراءً لهم من النشاطات البدنية.وفي قرارة أنفسهم يمكن القول بأن مواليد الثعبان لديهم شعور بعدم الأمان إلى حد ما ويمكن أن يكونوا غيورين ولديهم نزعة حب التملك، الأمر الذي قد يوجد مسافة بينهم وبين الأصدقاء والعائلة. وبالرغم من العيوب لديهم يعتبر الثعبان جذاباً، سخياً ومحباً. يميل مواليد الثعبان إلى حدسهم الخاص قبل نصائح الآخرين. بالرغم من أن هؤلاء الأشخاص قد يبدون أحياناً كأشخاص كسولين سيعمل مولود الثعبان بجد عندما يجد أنه بحاجة إلى النهوض والتقدم. إن هذا الشخص ليس بالشخص الانهزامي وهو يتوقع الالتزام نفسه من الشريك في أي مغامرة.غالباً ما يكون مواليد الثعبان أقل تعجرفاً، وهم يطورون ثقتهم بأنفسهم إلى درجةأكبر. 

 *مولود برج الثعبان في الحب ّ:*
شريك التنين يؤخذ بحضوره الرائع وطريقته الساحرة. ليس من الغريب أن يمتلك التنين الكثير من المعجبين به، والانتقال من شريك لآخر أمر طبيعي بالنسبة له. على الشريك المثالي أن لا يشكل خطرا بالنسبة للتنين ويعطي المجال له لكي يعبر عن مكنون نفسه. غالبا ما يكون زواج التنين متأخرا. 
*من مشاهير مواليد برج الثعبان   :* 
ياسر عرافات، جمال عبد الناصر، محمد على ، عبد الرازق نوفل ، يوسف السباعي ، عبد الحليم حافظ ، الحسن الثاني ، محمود بيرم ، ألفريد نوبل ، إبراهام لينكولن ، تشارلز داروين ، جون كنيدي ، بابلو بيكاسو ، بروك شيلدز، فرانس شوبارت ، غاندي ، أوناسيس ، جاكلين كنيدي ، كيم باسينجر، تشارلز بودلير، براد بيت ، راندي كراوفورد ، بوب دايلن ، غريتا غاربو ، آرت غارفنكيل ، أودري هيبورن، بول هوغان، ليز هيرلي ، كارول كينغ، دين مارتين، روبيرت ميتشام ، مايك أولدفيلد، ريان أونيل، دوروثي باركر بول سايمون، ديون وورويك، أوبرا وينفري، فيرجينيا وولف، سوزانا يورك. 

*ما يناسب مواليد هذا البرج من أعمال :* 
بروفيسور، خبير لغوي، مدرس، خبير نفسي، عالم نفسي، منجم، عالم غيبيات، موظف ذاتية، مدير علاقات عامة، مصصم داخلي.

*أرقام الحظ :* 

     1, 2, 4, 6, 13, 24, 42 و 46          

*الكوكب :* 
الزهرة 

*الحجر الكريم  :* 
العقيق 



*مولود هذا البرج أكثر توافقا مع  :* 
الديك


> 19/7/1989

----------


## anoucha

> 19/7/1989


يعني انا اكبر منك بسنة هههههههاي :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

برجك الغربي هو السرطان " مثلي :Db465236ff: "

المواصفات


عاطفيّ ومحب حدسيّ وخياليّ ذكيّ وحذر حريص ومتعاطف 
الترتيب 4 
اللون الفضي 
الكوكب القمر 
حجر الحظ اللؤلؤ 
أفضل شريك الجدي و أسوأ شريك الميزان 
يحب الهوايات، كل ما هو رومانسي، الأطفال، المنزل، الوطن، والحفلات
لا يحب المواقف المتأزمة، الفشل، المعارضة، وتوجيه النصح له. يوجد السرطان في جميع مجالات النشاط البشري. محافظ ومحب لبيته وأسرته. يتمتع السرطان بالذكاء وبحاسة سادسة قوية، مع عمق فلسفي في التفكير مبني على الإلهام أحيانًا. يراه المقربون شخصيّة مختلفة جدًّا, متعاطف وحساس ولطيف مع الآخرين خاصّة مع أحبائه. قادر على الاندماج مع المواقف لحدة خياله وميله لأحلام اليقظة، كما أنه أحيانًا يحاول أن يصوغ حياته لتتلاءم مع عالم الخيال الذي يحياه. يقدّر الفنّ والأدب وخاصّة المسرح. يمتلك موهبة أدبية وفنية وخطابيّة كبيرة. كما أن لديه موهبة التقليد؛ مما يؤهله للنجاح على المسرح. ولكونه عاطفيّا جدًا، تراه يبالغ في الأداء. مع أنه يعطي انطباعأ واقعيًا، إلا أنه مغرم بالغموض، ويتأثّر بالغيبيات بشكل كبير. قادر على أن يكون قائدًا إذا استطاع أن يعبّر عن نفسه في عمله وأجاده. لدى السرطان ذاكرة قويّة, فيما يتعلق بالأحداث العاطفية, ويكون قادرًا على تذكر أدق التفاصيل لسنين عديدة. تسيطر عليه ذكريات الطفولة، ويعيش الماضي بذكرياته والمستقبل في خيالاته. إن مقابلة حبيب سابق ظنّ أنه قد نسيه، قد توقظ مشاعره نحوه من جديد وبسهولة. قد يبدو فظًا وصعبًا في بعض الأحيان؛ لأنه شديد الطموح. يلجأ إلى التملق والنفاق أحيانًا؛ ليكسب رضا من حوله، ويتماشى مع وجهات نظرهم. وكنتيجة لذلك فهو يفتقر إلى الثبات، فكثيرًا ما يغير آراءه و انتماءاته بحسب الموقف.  المهنة قدرات السرطان تؤهله لشغل وظائف عديدة. يمكن أن يكون صحافيًا ناجحًا أوكاتبًا أوسياسيًا. ولكن في حقل السياسة قد يبقى إلى حدّ ما بعيدًا عن الأنظار بدلاً من تولي مراكز بارزة في السلطة. طبيعة السرطان الرومانسية تدفعه للبحث عن مواقع الاكتشافات المثيرة، لذا تجده يحب العمل كتاجر أو خبير في القطع الأثرية. *الحبّ:*
ولاء السرطان الأول يكون للزوج أو الزوجة والأسرة، ويعتبر نفسه حاميًا لعائلته. السرطان يحبّ بكل جوارحه، و يعطي الكثير دون انتظار مقابل. عاطفة السرطان المتأججة تجعل من السهل التأثير عليه. السرطان صديق مخلص، ولكنه شديد التعصب لبني قومه. يبحث السرطان، عن عش ومأوى آمن. غالباً ما ينسجم مولود هذا البرج أكثر شيء مع أناس يفهمون الجانب الإبداعي لديه ويقبلونه على وضعه الذي هو فيه من حيث المزاج والطباع وكل شيء. كون مولود السرطان يمتلك عاطفة قوية فهو يبحث عن شريك متزن وسريع الاستجابة وفي نفس اللحظة يجب أن يتفهم هذا الشريك حاجة السرطان إلى العزلة من حين إلى آخر، تلك الحاجة التي تأتي بالتناوب مع الرغبة الاجتماعية للصحبة وكذلك التشجيع. السرطان شخص مدافع ومحب للتملك إلا أنه ليس بالشخص المسيطر فمن الممكن أن يصبح عاشقاً غيوراً عندما يشعر بعدم الأمان. بالرغم من أن مولود السرطان يشكل الدرع الواقي في مواجهة العالم الخارجي إلا أنه حساس و يولي أهمية للأشياء الطبيعية الفطرية. كعاشق يبحث السرطان عن الأمان والإخلاص، ويمكن أن يجرح مولود السرطان بعمق عندما يخون الشخص الذي يهتم هو بشأنه الثقة و الأمانة (الأمر الذي لن يكون سهلاً أبداً). السرطان شاعري ورومانسي ويهتم بالجوانب الحسية، وعندما يكون الأمر مع الحبيب فإن للسرطان الثقة بأن الأمور ستزدهر وتنجح مع هذا الحبيب.

*المشاهير :*
هنري الثامن, الأميرة ديانا, مايك تايسون, يوليوس قيصر, نيلسون مانديلا. 


> 19/7/1989

----------


## المالك الحزين

27/8/1993

----------


## دموع الورد

> 27/8/1993


برجك الصيني هو الديك

المواصفات

*بذه عامة  :* 
 دقيق, ذو كفاءة, مرتب, صاحب ضمير حي, ذكي, محترم, قد يكون سيء السمعة وصريح. مواليد برج الديك سريعو التفكير والبارعون هم أشخاص نشيطون ولكن هم ممن لا يفضلون خوض المخاطر مهما كانت. مواليد الديك يدركون تماماً ما يجري حولهم لدرجة أن البعض قد يعتقد بأنهم أخصائيون نفسيون. ليس من السهل خداع مولود الديك، وهؤلاء الأشخاص صريحون، صادقون، لا يبتعدون أبداً عن الصراحة ويحوز على إعجابهم الأشخاص الصادقين معهملا يقوم مواليد الديك بالألاعيب ولن يتوقع منهم أن يشكلوا أقنعة يختبؤون خلفها. إنهم صادقون منفتحون ويحفظون كلمتهم. هؤلاء الأشخاص هم ممن يسعون إلى الكمال كما يحبون أن تكون السيطرة بأيديهم. من الأمور الهامة بالنسبة لمواليد الديك هي مظهرهم، وذلك لأنهم يعشقون أن تقع ملاحظة الناس عليهم كما يعشقون التواصل الاجتماعي مع أولئك الذين يحبونهميتوقع مولود الديك أن تكون له السيطرة في المحيط الذي يوجد هو فيه وكذلك هو يصارع للحصول على هذه المنزلة وحتى أنه يرغب بالسيطرة على الأشخاص الموجودين في نطاقه. هذا الشخص أنيق جداً وهو يتوقع من أفراد عائلته أن يكونوا على نفس الحال. ومن الطباع المتأصلة في مولود الديك الطبع المحافظ، الإخلاص، الثقة والدعم لأولئك الذين يملكون الثقة. ومن المتوقع أن يقع أولئك الأشخاص القريبين من مولود الديك والذين لا يعيشون وفق أسلوبهم الخاص - من المتوقع أن يسيطر عليهم الديك بصورة دائمةمواليد الديك الذين تعلموا كيف يجعلون الآخرين يكونوا كما يريدون هم أن يكونوا ستكون حياتهم ملؤها السعادة والسرور الكبيرين. 

 *مولود برج الديــك في الحب ّ:*
يحبّ الديك المغازلة لدرجة أنه يتمتع بملاحقة الآخرين. لديه القدرة على خلق الجو المناسب للحبّ. يميل إلى التغيير إلى أن يجد العلاقة التي يشعر فيها أنه قادر على تكريس نفسه للطرف الآخر.الشريك المثالي من يستطيع أن يجعلهم في حالة حب دائمة ومنتبهين لمتغيرات الأفق. ينزعون إلى الزواج المتأخّر. أنثى الديك جذابة ومدبرة منزل ممتازة، وتنجح بلعب دور الزوجة والأم 
*من مشاهير مواليد برج الديــك   :* 
أبو القاسم الشابي ،محمد إقبال ، محمد عبده ، جورجي زيدان ، سوهارتو ، أندريه جروميكو ، كونفوشيوس ، واغنر ، فيردي ، كاثرين هيوبورن ، رايموند أوليفر ، مايكل كين ، دولي بارتون ، الأمير فيليب ، ستيف مارتن ، جوان كولينز، جين كريتين ، نانسي ريغن. 

*ما يناسب مواليد هذا البرج من أعمال :* 
يناسبه الإعلان ، التمثيل المسرحي ، العلاقات العامّة ، إدارة الموارد البشريّة والمالية. الديك منظّم و متكيّف.لا يحبّ العمل تحت الضّغوط.مفكّر منطقي ومبدع ، في وقت قصير يمكن أن يتوصّل إلى حلول فريدة. ينجح في المهن الحرة لأنه ذو شخصية مستقلة.

*أرقام الحظ :*

 5, 6, 12, 15, 16, 24 

*الكوكب :*,
عطارد 

*الحجر الكريم  :* 
اليشب الزهري 


*مولود هذا البرج أكثر توافقا مع  :* 
الأفعى  
      1

----------


## دموع الورد

> 27/8/1993



برجك الغربي العذراء


المواصفات


متواضع وخجول دقيق وموضع ثقة عمليّ ومجتهد ذكيّ ومحلل 
الترتيب 6 
اللون الأخضر / البني الغامق 
الكوكب عطارد 
حجر الحظ العقيق 
أفضل شريك الحوت و أسوأ شريك القوس 
يحب الأطعمة الصحية، القوائم، كل ما هو صحي ومفيد، والنظام لا يحب المخاطرة بالصحة، الخسة، الفساد السياسي، والتردد مواليد العذراء شديدو الذكاء، يمتازون بالدقة والحكمة والصبر. يغلب على مواليد العذراء الطابع المحافظ في شتى مجالات حياتهم. رغم مظهرهم الخارجي الذي يغلب عليه البرود، لكنهم في حقيقة الأمر يمتازون باللطف والرقة. لكن التعود على كبت المشاعر وإخفائها يؤدي بهم إلى خلق علاقات سطحية مع الآخرين وإلى قلة عدد الأصدقاء. 

مواليد العذراء يمتازون بالعقلانية والمنهجية والمنطقية في أسلوب تفكيرهم. يسخّرون ذلك في تحليل أكثر المشاكل تعقيدًا. اهتمامهم الزائد بالتفاصيل قد يشغلهم عن القضايا الأهم، وتؤدي بهم هذه الدقة المفرطة إلى البطء في تنفيذ مشاريعهم. لكن بشكل عام، مواليد العذراء لديهم مواهب إبداعية شاملة، ولديهم القدرة على رؤية القضايا من زوايا مختلفة، ويحترمون وجهات نظر الآخرين.  *الحبّ  :*
يخفي المولود تحت هذا البرج عواطفه مهما كانت جياشة بقناع من البرود. وسبب رفضه الاستسلام لهذه العواطف عدم ثقته بالآخرين أو بنفسه أو بأحكامه الخاصة. مواليد هذا البرج كالمياه العميقة الغور التي تسري بهدوء. يمتاز بأسلوبه المتواضع، الواعي والمتحفظ. ويعد محاورًا جيدًا، حكيمًا، وقادرًا على فهم مشاكل الآخرين. يتمتع كلا الجنسين في هذا البرج بالجاذبية والوقار. كما يكنون كل الحب لزوجاتهم وأزواجهم.

مواليد العذراء هم بمثابة صمامات تنصهر ببطء فيما يتعلق بالتعاطي ضمن إطار علاقة الحب والعشق، فعندما تصل هذه الصمامات إلى عتبة الاشتعال قد تصل الأوضاع إلى التفجر الذي يشعل تلك الحرارة البيضاء والتي ستأخذ وقتاً حتى تبرد وتعود إلى أصلها. ومن الصعب أيضاً إرضاء مواليد برج العذراء بسهولة ومن طبائعهم كثرة انتقاد العادات الشخصية للآخرين، الأمر الذي قد يعرقل وصولهم إلى علاقات مثمرة مع الناس أو حتى المشاركة في علاقات جماعية على صعيد العمل. هم عادة لا يرغبون بمناقشة مشاعرهم العميقة مع الآخرين إلا مع شخص موثوق به أو مع الحبيب. وإن أي شخص يريد أن يعرفهم عن كثب وبعمق يجب أن يتحلى بالصبر وفي هذه الحال فإن مواليد العذراء سيثبتون بأنهم أصدقاء مدى الحياة أو من الممكن أن يكونوا أزواج أو عشاق جيدين. فور ارتباط مولود العذراء بحبيب فإن أي شخص يبدي اهتماماً بحبيبه سوف يتعرض لغيرة العذراء. فوق كل هذا فإن مواليد العذراء يكرسون أنفسهم لرفاقهم كما يبدون رغبة لخدمة هؤلاء الرفاق. 

*المهنةّ:*
مميزات العذراء تناسب عمله كمرؤوس أكثر منه كقائد. يستخدم التكتيك والتخطيط لبلوغ أهدافه. لديه القدرة على العمل في مجال الفنون والعلوم واللغات. كما أن اهتمامه البالغ في الإحصاء يؤهله للعمل في مجال الحسابات. كما أنه يجيد العمل في مجال التحرير، الفيزياء، التحليل الكيماوي، الطب، التمريض، علم النفس، التدريس والتكنولوجيا. ولدى أنثى العذراء الميل للعمل في مجال الأزياء والموضة. 

*المشاهير:* 
لورين باكال, مايكل جاكسون، دي إتش لورنس، الملكة إليزابيت الأولى.

----------


## المالك الحزين

> برجك الغربي العذراء
> 
> 
> المواصفات
> 
> 
> متواضع وخجول دقيق وموضع ثقة عمليّ ومجتهد ذكيّ ومحلل 
> الترتيب 6 
> اللون الأخضر / البني الغامق 
> ...


مشكورة دموع الورد بس انا على خبري انو 27/8/1993 برج الاسد مش العذراء

----------


## شمعة امل

مشكوووووووووووووووووره
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

30/05/1989

----------


## دموع الورد

> 30/05/1989



برجك الصيني هو الثعبان


المواصفات

*نبذه عامة  :* 
متأمل، حكيم، عنيف، ذو حدس وبديهة، محمي من الأخطار، مستقل، كسول أحياناً. الثعبان هو سيد الإغراء والإغواء في الابراج الصينية. إنه دائماً محبوب، لذلك فهو اجتماعي إلا أن لديه طبعاً من الانطوائية بالإضافة إلى الحدس والبديهة وتلك الرغبة الممزوجة بالمهارة باتجاه المشروعات التجارية. بالرغم من أن مولود الثعبان لا يعتبر المال بهذه الأهمية إلا أن حظه وميله إلى الارتباط وإلى حد ما بالأمور التي يسعى إليها سيضمن له أن يحصل على كمية من المال أكثر مما يحتاج إليه بكثير. مواليد الثعبان نشيطون ذهنياً وفكرياً أكثر من درجة نشاطهم البدني. هم يميلون إلى تحليل الأحداث قبل الدخول في الأشياء. بصورة عامة لمواليد الثعبان ميول عامة وعقول تسبر أعماق الأشياء مما يجعل الأمور الذهنية والعقلية أكثر جذباً وإغراءً لهم من النشاطات البدنية.وفي قرارة أنفسهم يمكن القول بأن مواليد الثعبان لديهم شعور بعدم الأمان إلى حد ما ويمكن أن يكونوا غيورين ولديهم نزعة حب التملك، الأمر الذي قد يوجد مسافة بينهم وبين الأصدقاء والعائلة. وبالرغم من العيوب لديهم يعتبر الثعبان جذاباً، سخياً ومحباً. يميل مواليد الثعبان إلى حدسهم الخاص قبل نصائح الآخرين. بالرغم من أن هؤلاء الأشخاص قد يبدون أحياناً كأشخاص كسولين سيعمل مولود الثعبان بجد عندما يجد أنه بحاجة إلى النهوض والتقدم. إن هذا الشخص ليس بالشخص الانهزامي وهو يتوقع الالتزام نفسه من الشريك في أي مغامرة.غالباً ما يكون مواليد الثعبان أقل تعجرفاً، وهم يطورون ثقتهم بأنفسهم إلى درجةأكبر. 

 *مولود برج الثعبان في الحب ّ:*
شريك التنين يؤخذ بحضوره الرائع وطريقته الساحرة. ليس من الغريب أن يمتلك التنين الكثير من المعجبين به، والانتقال من شريك لآخر أمر طبيعي بالنسبة له. على الشريك المثالي أن لا يشكل خطرا بالنسبة للتنين ويعطي المجال له لكي يعبر عن مكنون نفسه. غالبا ما يكون زواج التنين متأخرا. 
*من مشاهير مواليد برج الثعبان   :* 
ياسر عرافات، جمال عبد الناصر، محمد على ، عبد الرازق نوفل ، يوسف السباعي ، عبد الحليم حافظ ، الحسن الثاني ، محمود بيرم ، ألفريد نوبل ، إبراهام لينكولن ، تشارلز داروين ، جون كنيدي ، بابلو بيكاسو ، بروك شيلدز، فرانس شوبارت ، غاندي ، أوناسيس ، جاكلين كنيدي ، كيم باسينجر، تشارلز بودلير، براد بيت ، راندي كراوفورد ، بوب دايلن ، غريتا غاربو ، آرت غارفنكيل ، أودري هيبورن، بول هوغان، ليز هيرلي ، كارول كينغ، دين مارتين، روبيرت ميتشام ، مايك أولدفيلد، ريان أونيل، دوروثي باركر بول سايمون، ديون وورويك، أوبرا وينفري، فيرجينيا وولف، سوزانا يورك. 

*ما يناسب مواليد هذا البرج من أعمال :* 
بروفيسور، خبير لغوي، مدرس، خبير نفسي، عالم نفسي، منجم، عالم غيبيات، موظف ذاتية، مدير علاقات عامة، مصصم داخلي.

*أرقام الحظ :* 

     1, 2, 4, 6, 13, 24, 42 و 46          

*الكوكب :* 
الزهرة 

*الحجر الكريم  :* 
العقيق 



*مولود هذا البرج أكثر توافقا مع  :* 
الديك

----------


## دموع الورد

> 30/05/1989




برجك الغربي هو الجوزاء


المواصفات

متكيّف ومرن صريح وذكي عقلاني وفصيح مفعم بالشباب والحيوية
الترتيب 3 
اللون الأخضر 
الكوكب عطارد 
حجر الحظ العقيق 
أفضل شريك القوس و أسوأ شريك الحوت 
يحب الكلام، كل ما هو جديد وغير مألوف، التنوع، تحقيق الأهداف المتعددة معا، والقراءة 
لا يحب القيود، التعلم، الروتين، الخمول العقلي والوحدة 
يرتبط هذا البرج بعطارد، كوكب الطفولة والشباب، ولمواليد هذا البرج مزايا وعيوب الأطفال والشباب معًا. مزايا الجوزاء تضفي عليها جاذبية شديدة، ولكن سيئاتها قد تمحو حسناتها. إذا كانت الظروف مواتية تكون خلابة، حيوية وسعيدة كالأطفال وإذا عاكستها الظروف تصبح أنانية، خيالية وقلقة. تهتم بالمشاريع والأنشطة الجديدة، وتعمل علىها، وتنتقل من مشروع إلى آخر كالفراشة بين الأزهار. بالنسبة إليها الحياة لعبة مرحة، ويجب أن تعج دومًا بالحركة والمرح المستمر، وأن تخلو من الرّوتين القاتل.

  الجوزاء حنونة، مهذّبة، كريمة وتراعي مشاعر وحقوق الفقراء. تعرف كيف تستخدم جاذبيتها في بلوغ غاياتها. تكافح لتكون دومًا صادقة ومستقيمة، لكنها تحبّ مصلحتها الشّخصيّة أيضًا. وهي أيضًا كالأطفال تتطلب الانتباه والإعجاب. تملك الجوزاء ذكاءً حادًا لامعًا وحدسًا قويًا. وتشدّها التّحديات الحقيقية. هذه الطاقة العقلية تفتح شهية الجوزاء للعلم والمعرفة منذ ريعان الشباب. لكن الجوزاء تكره بذل الجهد للتعلم، وتفضل الاعتماد على سرعة الفهم. لدى الجوزاء براعة عقلية في التقاط الأمور التي تتطلب الذكاء، كما أنها قادرة على الجمع بين المهارات اليدوية والعقلية معًا. قدرتها البالغة على التحليل تتيح لها رؤية المسائل من وجوهٍ مختلفة، مما يعرضها للتردّد وصعوبة اتخاذ القرارات. *الحبّ:*
للجوزاء جانبان: الأول يغرق في العاطفة، والآخر يبتعد عن كل ما يمت للعواطف بصلة. تنظر الجوزاء إلى العلاقات العاطفية بتحليل عقلاني، وتجدها تسخر من أبطال قصص الغرام، بما فيهم نفسها. لا تأخذ الجوزاء الأمور بشكل جدي. وتكوّن صداقات جيدة ومسلية ومعارف جيّدين. الجوزاء متحدثة لبقة ومتألقة، كما إنها مسلية جدًا. يحب مواليد الجوزاء الحوار الذكي، لذلك فالطريق إلى قلب مولود الجوزاء هو عقله. أفضل من ينشغل به الجوزاء هو شخصية أقوى وأكثر هدوءً منه وهو الذي من المفروض أن يتجاوز عن وحتى يستمتع بالطريقة المتقلبة والقلقة في التواصل الاجتماعي لدى الجوزاء، ويجب أن يكون موجوداً بجانبه عندما يستنفذ مولود الجوزاء كافة أوراقه. لدى مواليد الجوزاء الرغبة في اتباع طريق التجربة في مختلف أوجه العلاقات الاجتماعية؛ وطالما بقي الشريك واضحاً، صبوراً، مثيراً، مغامراً ولديه الرغبة في مناقشة تفاصيل الحياة فإن الوضع سيكون جميلاً بالنسبة إليه. مولود الجوزاء ليس بعيداً بطبعه عن الميل للتشرد والتسكع لذلك فالشريكان هنا ربما يكونان عرضة للانفصال والطلاق؛ إلا أن الحالة المثالية هي أن مولود الجوزاء يفكر بالمتع الآنية لتجربة عابرة ولا يفكربالتعامل مع المخاطر التي قد تواجهه. صحبة مواليد الجوزاء صحبة رائعة فيها الكثير من التشويق والتجديد. هم يعتقدون أنهم سيتخطون أية عقبات بسهولة من خلال لسانهم وكلامهم العذب - وأنهم سيكونون قادرين على تحمل هفوات الشريك طالما أن الجو المحيط لا يشعر بالبلادة أو الملل. 
*المهنة  :*
تستطيع الجوزاء النجاح في مجالات كثيرة في الحياة. قد تكون: محاورة, دبلوماسيّة, واعظة, مدرّسة, مؤلّفة, شاعرة، صحفية أو محامية. أيّ عمل يتطلب سرعة البديهة والتغيير المستمر يلائمها. هي أيضًا عالمة مبدعة, خاصّة في مجال الطب وعلم الفلك؛ نظرًا لتفكيرها المنطقي والتحليلي. كذلك هي عضو ممتاز في الجيش أيضًا؛ لأنها لا تهتم للمخاطر، و يمكن أن تنال شرف الأعمال البطولية. في مجال الفن قد تتفوّق في الموسيقى والرّسم والنّحت. وهي أيضًا باحثة نفسية جيّدة 

*المشاهير :*
الأمير فيليب, مارلين مونرو, بوب  هوب, جون كنيدي, وولت ويتمان, بوب ديلون, توماس هاردي.

----------


## تيتو

5\7\1991  

شكراً على الموضوع الرائع  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## دموع الورد

> 5\7\1991  
> 
> شكراً على الموضوع الرائع




برجك الصيني هو العنزه


المواصفات

*نبذه عامة  :* 
مبتكر, محب للفنون, يراعي مشاعر الآخرين, كريم, سهل الانقياد, حساس, ميال للقلق. مواليد برج العنزة هم أشخاص حالمون _ وهم أرواح خلاقة تحتاج دائماً إلى وقت أطول لاكتشاف الذات من الداخل. الحالة التي تتحقق راحتهم فيها هي عندما يكونون منغمسين داخل أنفسهم. لتتحقق السعادة يجب أن يكون عقل العنزة حراً ليتجول حيث أراد. مواليد العنزة فنانون ومبدعون بطبيعتهم. إنهم ليسوا ممن يسعون وراء الثروة المادية وهم يعتمدون على خيالاتهم لإغناء حياتهم، والملاحظ أن مواليد العنزة يمكن أن يكونوا كريمين تجاه الأشخاص الذين يحبون.لا يغوص مواليد العنزة بشكل عام في العلاقات الرومانسية؛ إنهم مكبلون بصورة عالية ويميلون إلى الشعور بعدم الاطمئنان والقلق الدائم، والسبيل الوحيد لتهدئة عدم الطمأنينة هذا في مولود العنزة هو أن يشعر بأنه محبوب ومحط إعجاب على الدوام. يتصف مواليد العنزة أيضاً بالحساسية المفرطة، فمن الممكن إثارتهم لأشياء تافهة جداً. الصراع في علاقة ما سيؤدي بالضرورة إلى تراجع مولود العنزة أكثر إلى داخل العقل الباطن أو قد يؤدي إلى الانسحاب الفعلي عن الساحة.أما عندما تكون أمور الحب تسير على ما يرام فمن الملاحظ أن العنزة سيكون شخصاً متطلباً من الشريك. إلا أن مولود العنزة الذي يعيش حالة السعادة لا يأخذ فقط ولكن العطاء إلى الحبيب هو من الأمور التي تسعده أيضاًمواليد العنزة القادرون على السيطرة على مشاعر القلق لديهم من الممكن أن يكونواأشخاصاً سعيدين تماماً. وطالما علم مولود العنزة بأن الأصدقاء والعائلة بانتظاره حتى ينهي تلك الرحلة في عالمه الداخلي فإن السعادة ستتحقق له نتيجةً لذلك.مبتكر, محب للفنون, يراعي مشاعر الآخرين, كريم, سهل الانقياد, حساس, ميال للقلق. مواليد برج العنزة هم أشخاص حالمون _ وهم أرواح خلاقة تحتاج دائماً إلى وقت أطول لاكتشاف الذات من الداخل. الحالة التي تتحقق راحتهم فيها هي عندما يكونون منغمسين داخل أنفسهم. لتتحقق السعادة يجب أن يكون عقل العنزة حراً ليتجول حيث أراد. مواليد العنزة فنانون ومبدعون بطبيعتهم. إنهم ليسوا ممن يسعون وراء الثروة المادية وهم يعتمدون على خيالاتهم لإغناء حياتهم، والملاحظ أن مواليد العنزة يمكن أن يكونوا كريمين تجاه الأشخاص الذين يحبون.لا يغوص مواليد العنزة بشكل عام في العلاقات الرومانسية؛ إنهم مكبلون بصورة عالية ويميلون إلى الشعور بعدم الاطمئنان والقلق الدائم، والسبيل الوحيد لتهدئة عدم الطمأنينة هذا في مولود العنزة هو أن يشعر بأنه محبوب ومحط إعجاب على الدوام. يتصف مواليد العنزة أيضاً بالحساسية المفرطة، فمن الممكن إثارتهم لأشياء تافهة جداً. الصراع في علاقة ما سيؤدي بالضرورة إلى تراجع مولود العنزة أكثر إلى داخل العقل الباطن أو قد يؤدي إلى الانسحاب الفعلي عن الساحة.أما عندما تكون أمور الحب تسير على ما يرام فمن الملاحظ أن العنزة سيكون شخصاً متطلباً من الشريك. إلا أن مولود العنزة الذي يعيش حالة السعادة لا يأخذ فقط ولكن العطاء إلى الحبيب هو من الأمور التي تسعده أيضاًمواليد العنزة القادرون على السيطرة على مشاعر القلق لديهم من الممكن أن يكونواأشخاصاً سعيدين تماماً. وطالما علم مولود العنزة بأن الأصدقاء والعائلة بانتظاره حتى ينهي تلك الرحلة في عالمه الداخلي فإن السعادة ستتحقق له نتيجةً لذلك. 

 *مولود برج العنزه في الحب ّ:*
العنزه عاطفي , خجول , مرهف الأحاسيس وسريع البكاء . يبحث عن الأمان في علاقاته . يخاف من الالتقاء بأشخاص جدد. الشريك المثاليّ هو الشخص الذي يستطيع أن يحميه دون أن يكبت إبداعه . العنزه رومانسي , حسّاس ولطيف المعشر . في علاقته مع الشريك يكون متسلّط و كسول . يبحث العنزه عن الاستقرار و الارتباط العائلي . ويكون زوجا جيدا ، لكنه مثالي و يتوقع الكثير من زوجته. كذلك أنثى العنزه تعد زوجة وأما جيدة ، لكنها تحتاج للتقدير والاهتمام من قبل الزوج. 
*من مشاهير مواليد برج العنزه   :* 
جبران خليل جبران ، ألبرتو مورافيا ، جراهام بل ، بوشكين ، جين اوستين ، رودلف فالنتينو، بوريس بيكر، الملك جورج السادس ، ميخائيل جورباتشوف ، موسوليني ، بالزاك ، سيمون دي بوفوار ، تشارلز ديكسون ، بيل جيتس ، كاثرين دينوف ، جوني هوليداي .

*ما يناسب مواليد هذا البرج من أعمال :* 
الرّقص , الموسيقى , التأليف، تزيين الشّعر والتجميل، والفنون.‏ نجاحه بطيء ولكن مؤكد. ينجح في حياته بسبب مثابرته و استقراره في مهنة محددة . يتمكن من إيجاد حلول فعالة عندما تتأزم الأمور. لا يحب التقيد بمواعيد العمل الصارم أو إعطاء الأوامر و يحتاج لمساحة كافية من الحرية للإبداع . مع ضرورة تواجده في المكان المناسب. 

*أرقام الحظ :* 

     3, 4, 5, 12, 34, 45          

*الكوكب :* 
القمر

*الحجر الكريم  :* 
الزمرد 


*مولود هذا البرج أكثر توافقا مع  :* 
الخنزير

----------


## دموع الورد

> 5\7\1991  
> 
> شكراً على الموضوع الرائع



برجك الغربي هو السرطان 

المواصفات


عاطفيّ ومحب حدسيّ وخياليّ ذكيّ وحذر حريص ومتعاطف 
الترتيب 4 
اللون الفضي 
الكوكب القمر 
حجر الحظ اللؤلؤ 
أفضل شريك الجدي و أسوأ شريك الميزان 
يحب الهوايات، كل ما هو رومانسي، الأطفال، المنزل، الوطن، والحفلات
لا يحب المواقف المتأزمة، الفشل، المعارضة، وتوجيه النصح له. يوجد السرطان في جميع مجالات النشاط البشري. محافظ ومحب لبيته وأسرته. يتمتع السرطان بالذكاء وبحاسة سادسة قوية، مع عمق فلسفي في التفكير مبني على الإلهام أحيانًا. يراه المقربون شخصيّة مختلفة جدًّا, متعاطف وحساس ولطيف مع الآخرين خاصّة مع أحبائه. قادر على الاندماج مع المواقف لحدة خياله وميله لأحلام اليقظة، كما أنه أحيانًا يحاول أن يصوغ حياته لتتلاءم مع عالم الخيال الذي يحياه. يقدّر الفنّ والأدب وخاصّة المسرح. يمتلك موهبة أدبية وفنية وخطابيّة كبيرة. كما أن لديه موهبة التقليد؛ مما يؤهله للنجاح على المسرح. ولكونه عاطفيّا جدًا، تراه يبالغ في الأداء. مع أنه يعطي انطباعأ واقعيًا، إلا أنه مغرم بالغموض، ويتأثّر بالغيبيات بشكل كبير. قادر على أن يكون قائدًا إذا استطاع أن يعبّر عن نفسه في عمله وأجاده. لدى السرطان ذاكرة قويّة, فيما يتعلق بالأحداث العاطفية, ويكون قادرًا على تذكر أدق التفاصيل لسنين عديدة. تسيطر عليه ذكريات الطفولة، ويعيش الماضي بذكرياته والمستقبل في خيالاته. إن مقابلة حبيب سابق ظنّ أنه قد نسيه، قد توقظ مشاعره نحوه من جديد وبسهولة. قد يبدو فظًا وصعبًا في بعض الأحيان؛ لأنه شديد الطموح. يلجأ إلى التملق والنفاق أحيانًا؛ ليكسب رضا من حوله، ويتماشى مع وجهات نظرهم. وكنتيجة لذلك فهو يفتقر إلى الثبات، فكثيرًا ما يغير آراءه و انتماءاته بحسب الموقف.  المهنة قدرات السرطان تؤهله لشغل وظائف عديدة. يمكن أن يكون صحافيًا ناجحًا أوكاتبًا أوسياسيًا. ولكن في حقل السياسة قد يبقى إلى حدّ ما بعيدًا عن الأنظار بدلاً من تولي مراكز بارزة في السلطة. طبيعة السرطان الرومانسية تدفعه للبحث عن مواقع الاكتشافات المثيرة، لذا تجده يحب العمل كتاجر أو خبير في القطع الأثرية. *الحبّ:*
ولاء السرطان الأول يكون للزوج أو الزوجة والأسرة، ويعتبر نفسه حاميًا لعائلته. السرطان يحبّ بكل جوارحه، و يعطي الكثير دون انتظار مقابل. عاطفة السرطان المتأججة تجعل من السهل التأثير عليه. السرطان صديق مخلص، ولكنه شديد التعصب لبني قومه. يبحث السرطان، عن عش ومأوى آمن. غالباً ما ينسجم مولود هذا البرج أكثر شيء مع أناس يفهمون الجانب الإبداعي لديه ويقبلونه على وضعه الذي هو فيه من حيث المزاج والطباع وكل شيء. كون مولود السرطان يمتلك عاطفة قوية فهو يبحث عن شريك متزن وسريع الاستجابة وفي نفس اللحظة يجب أن يتفهم هذا الشريك حاجة السرطان إلى العزلة من حين إلى آخر، تلك الحاجة التي تأتي بالتناوب مع الرغبة الاجتماعية للصحبة وكذلك التشجيع. السرطان شخص مدافع ومحب للتملك إلا أنه ليس بالشخص المسيطر فمن الممكن أن يصبح عاشقاً غيوراً عندما يشعر بعدم الأمان. بالرغم من أن مولود السرطان يشكل الدرع الواقي في مواجهة العالم الخارجي إلا أنه حساس و يولي أهمية للأشياء الطبيعية الفطرية. كعاشق يبحث السرطان عن الأمان والإخلاص، ويمكن أن يجرح مولود السرطان بعمق عندما يخون الشخص الذي يهتم هو بشأنه الثقة و الأمانة (الأمر الذي لن يكون سهلاً أبداً). السرطان شاعري ورومانسي ويهتم بالجوانب الحسية، وعندما يكون الأمر مع الحبيب فإن للسرطان الثقة بأن الأمور ستزدهر وتنجح مع هذا الحبيب.

*المشاهير :*
هنري الثامن, الأميرة ديانا, مايك تايسون, يوليوس قيصر, نيلسون مانديلا.

----------


## عاشق الحصن

22-6-1986

27-8-1988
ويسلمو على هالموضوع الرائع والشيق

----------


## دموع الورد

> 22-6-1986



برجك الصيني هو  النمر

المواصفات


*نبذه عامة  :* 
حازم، مغامر، ذو شخصية مستقلة، مبتكر، كريم، مندفع ولا يعرف الراحة. إنهم ذوو سحر ولديهم ثقة بالنفس، ومولود النمر هذا قد خلق لكي يقود. يعطيهم هذا جواً من السلطة من الصعب مقاومته. إنهم ساحرون ومرحون، إلا أنهم لا يفقدون البصيرة أو يتوقفون عن متابعة الوصول إلى أهدافهم ولا يفقدون السيطرة على الأمور. إن شجاعة النمر بلا حدود ومن النادر أن يخسر هؤلاء أي صراع بغض النظر عن الميدان الذي يجري فيه الصراع. مولود النمر ملك الإغواء. إنه محترم وعاطفي. تجعلهم الطبيعة الأولية لكينونتهم جذابين للكل تقريباً. مواليد النمر مزاجيون ويمكن أن يوجهوا الضربات إلى أولئك المحيطين بهم بدون تنبيه أو سابق إنذار. مشاعر وعواطف مولود النمر عميقة جداً وقوية بصورة غير طبيعية. هم لا يتعاملون مع حالات الضغط العصبي كما يجب وهم عاطفيون بصورة زائدة عن الحد. مولود النمر الغاضب هو مخلوق يخشى منه.غالباً ما يكون سلوك مواليد النمر هؤلاء مفرطاً ويمكن أن يكون المطلوب هو الاعتدال قليلاً للسير طويلاً في الطريق المطلوب للسعادة. عندما يبقى مولود النمر في حالة تركيز ويقوم بتركيز اهتمامه على أمور تستحق الاهتمام سوف يحقق هؤلاء أشياءً عظيمة.

 *مولود برج النمر في الحب ّ:*
النمر مفعم بالحيوية لدرجة أن شريك واحد لا يكفيه. يحب اكتشاف العلاقات الجديدة ويكره من رتابة العلاقة الثابتة لذلك ينتقل من علاقة لأخرى. الشريك المثالي عليه أن يكون مستقلا و يشارك النمر في مغامراته. النمر حسّاس , عاطفي , شهواني, رومانسيّ و قادر على إقامة علاقة حبّ كبيرة. ذكر وأنثى النمر ديكتاتوريون ، متملكون , عمليين مما يخلق التوتر في بيوتهم .
*من مشاهير مواليد برج النمر    :* 
ماركو بولو، جون سميت ، الملكة اليزابيت الثانية ، مارلين مونرو، كارل ماركس ، بيتهوفن ، تشارلز دوغلاس ، أجاثا كريستي.ماركو بولو، جون سميت، الملكة اليزابيت الثانية، مارلين مونرو، كارل ماركس، بيتهوفن، تشارلز دوغلاس، أجاثا كريستي،السيد ديفيد أتينبورغ ، توم بيرينغر، توم كروز، ليوناردو دي كابريو، إيميلي ديكينسون ، إزادورا دنكاد ، روبيرتا فلاك ، فريدريك فورسيث ، جودي فوستر، السيد أليك غوينيس ، هاغ هيفنر، وليام هيرت، ديمي مور، بيتريكس بوتر، ديانا ريغ ، ليونيل ريتشي ، كيني روجرز، ديلين توماس ، إتش جي ويلز، ستيفي ووندر، ناتالي وود. 

*ما يناسب مواليد هذا البرج من أعمال :* 
يحقّق النمر النجاح المبكر ولكن يواجه عقبات كثيرة بسبب تكبره. الأفضل له عدم العمل باندفاع لأن ذلك سيؤدي به إلى خسارة مالية فادحة. النمر قائد ، مبادر ومتفائل. دائمًا يأتي بالعروض الجديدة. حماسه في العمل يؤثر بالآخرين و يظهر أثره في أي مشروع يقوم به. يحرج من الفشل ويكون له آثار عكسية عليه. لديه المقدرة على أخذ القرارات من دون أن يضيع في المتاهات نظرا لبراعته في تحديد المشكلة .ينجح فى الأعمال التالية :مقاول ، ضابط عسكري ، سياسي ، موسيقي ، كاتب ، شاعر، مصمم ، مخرج مسرحي ، سمسار في البورصة ، لاعب رياضي ، نجم سينمائي ، مدير وحدة تجارية ، مدير شركة، بهلوان ، مستكشف ، مدرس.

*أرقام الحظ :* 
4, 5, 7, 9, 13, 34, 44, 45        

*الكوكب :* 
أورانوس

*الحجر الكريم  :* 
الياقوت الأزرق

*مولود هذا البرج أكثر توافقا مع  :* 
الكلب

----------


## دموع الورد

> 22-6-1986




برجك الغربي هو السرطان 

المواصفات


عاطفيّ ومحب حدسيّ وخياليّ ذكيّ وحذر حريص ومتعاطف 
الترتيب 4 
اللون الفضي 
الكوكب القمر 
حجر الحظ اللؤلؤ 
أفضل شريك الجدي و أسوأ شريك الميزان 
يحب الهوايات، كل ما هو رومانسي، الأطفال، المنزل، الوطن، والحفلات
لا يحب المواقف المتأزمة، الفشل، المعارضة، وتوجيه النصح له. يوجد السرطان في جميع مجالات النشاط البشري. محافظ ومحب لبيته وأسرته. يتمتع السرطان بالذكاء وبحاسة سادسة قوية، مع عمق فلسفي في التفكير مبني على الإلهام أحيانًا. يراه المقربون شخصيّة مختلفة جدًّا, متعاطف وحساس ولطيف مع الآخرين خاصّة مع أحبائه. قادر على الاندماج مع المواقف لحدة خياله وميله لأحلام اليقظة، كما أنه أحيانًا يحاول أن يصوغ حياته لتتلاءم مع عالم الخيال الذي يحياه. يقدّر الفنّ والأدب وخاصّة المسرح. يمتلك موهبة أدبية وفنية وخطابيّة كبيرة. كما أن لديه موهبة التقليد؛ مما يؤهله للنجاح على المسرح. ولكونه عاطفيّا جدًا، تراه يبالغ في الأداء. مع أنه يعطي انطباعأ واقعيًا، إلا أنه مغرم بالغموض، ويتأثّر بالغيبيات بشكل كبير. قادر على أن يكون قائدًا إذا استطاع أن يعبّر عن نفسه في عمله وأجاده. لدى السرطان ذاكرة قويّة, فيما يتعلق بالأحداث العاطفية, ويكون قادرًا على تذكر أدق التفاصيل لسنين عديدة. تسيطر عليه ذكريات الطفولة، ويعيش الماضي بذكرياته والمستقبل في خيالاته. إن مقابلة حبيب سابق ظنّ أنه قد نسيه، قد توقظ مشاعره نحوه من جديد وبسهولة. قد يبدو فظًا وصعبًا في بعض الأحيان؛ لأنه شديد الطموح. يلجأ إلى التملق والنفاق أحيانًا؛ ليكسب رضا من حوله، ويتماشى مع وجهات نظرهم. وكنتيجة لذلك فهو يفتقر إلى الثبات، فكثيرًا ما يغير آراءه و انتماءاته بحسب الموقف.  المهنة قدرات السرطان تؤهله لشغل وظائف عديدة. يمكن أن يكون صحافيًا ناجحًا أوكاتبًا أوسياسيًا. ولكن في حقل السياسة قد يبقى إلى حدّ ما بعيدًا عن الأنظار بدلاً من تولي مراكز بارزة في السلطة. طبيعة السرطان الرومانسية تدفعه للبحث عن مواقع الاكتشافات المثيرة، لذا تجده يحب العمل كتاجر أو خبير في القطع الأثرية. *الحبّ:*
ولاء السرطان الأول يكون للزوج أو الزوجة والأسرة، ويعتبر نفسه حاميًا لعائلته. السرطان يحبّ بكل جوارحه، و يعطي الكثير دون انتظار مقابل. عاطفة السرطان المتأججة تجعل من السهل التأثير عليه. السرطان صديق مخلص، ولكنه شديد التعصب لبني قومه. يبحث السرطان، عن عش ومأوى آمن. غالباً ما ينسجم مولود هذا البرج أكثر شيء مع أناس يفهمون الجانب الإبداعي لديه ويقبلونه على وضعه الذي هو فيه من حيث المزاج والطباع وكل شيء. كون مولود السرطان يمتلك عاطفة قوية فهو يبحث عن شريك متزن وسريع الاستجابة وفي نفس اللحظة يجب أن يتفهم هذا الشريك حاجة السرطان إلى العزلة من حين إلى آخر، تلك الحاجة التي تأتي بالتناوب مع الرغبة الاجتماعية للصحبة وكذلك التشجيع. السرطان شخص مدافع ومحب للتملك إلا أنه ليس بالشخص المسيطر فمن الممكن أن يصبح عاشقاً غيوراً عندما يشعر بعدم الأمان. بالرغم من أن مولود السرطان يشكل الدرع الواقي في مواجهة العالم الخارجي إلا أنه حساس و يولي أهمية للأشياء الطبيعية الفطرية. كعاشق يبحث السرطان عن الأمان والإخلاص، ويمكن أن يجرح مولود السرطان بعمق عندما يخون الشخص الذي يهتم هو بشأنه الثقة و الأمانة (الأمر الذي لن يكون سهلاً أبداً). السرطان شاعري ورومانسي ويهتم بالجوانب الحسية، وعندما يكون الأمر مع الحبيب فإن للسرطان الثقة بأن الأمور ستزدهر وتنجح مع هذا الحبيب.

*المشاهير :*
هنري الثامن, الأميرة ديانا, مايك تايسون, يوليوس قيصر, نيلسون مانديلا.

----------


## دموع الورد

> 27-8-1988
> ويسلمو على هالموضوع الرائع والشيق



برجك الصيني هو _التنين_


المواصفات


*نبذه عامة  :* 
نشيط، صاحب عزيمة وتصميم، واثق من نفسه، مغامر، متعدد المواهب، كثير الشكوك ومحظوظ. التنين هو البرج الأكثر شهرةً من بين الابراج الصينية. إنهم أقوياء ومحظوظون جدا، قلوبهم دافئة ومليئون بالطاقة الملتهبة. مواليد التنين هم أشخاص أذكياء ولدوا ولهم جاذبية لا حدود لها تضمن أن يؤثروا بأفعال الأشخاص المحيطين بهم وتجعلهم مركز الاهتمام حيث يفضلون أن يكونوا. يعرف التنين بأنه ممن يقدمون النصائح الجيدة. وبالإضافة إلى كونهم محظوظين بالمال هم أيضاً محظوظون في أمور الحب.للتنين موهبة في إدارة المشاريع من بدايتها وحتى نهايتها. بالرغم من أن الذات لديهم تميل إلى المباهاة بعض الشيء إلا أنهم سيكونون قادة جيدين. بالرغم من أن مولود التنين قد يمتلك المال والثروة إلا أن الشيء الذي هو بحاجة إليه هو القوة والسيطرة. غالباً ما يكون مواليد التنين رابحين وبعيدين عن الخسارة.الدور الطبيعي للتنين هو أن يكون في موقع القيادة. وأولئك الذين يتعلمون بأن يكونوا مرنين، حنونين وعاطفيين وكذلك صبورين سيصبحون قادة عظام. 

 *مولود برج التنين  في الحب ّ:*
شريك التنين يؤخذ بحضوره الرائع وطريقته الساحرة. ليس من الغريب أن يمتلك التنين الكثير من المعجبين به، والانتقال من شريك لآخر أمر طبيعي بالنسبة له. على الشريك المثالي أن لا يشكل خطرا بالنسبة للتنين ويعطي المجال له لكي يعبر عن مكنون نفسه. غالبا ما يكون زواج التنين متأخرا. 
*من مشاهير مواليد برج التنين  :* 
جورج بوش، ابن سينا ، سيد درويش، مكسيم جوركي ، هيلين كلير، أبراهام لينكولن ، كريستوفر ريفز، فلورنس نيتينجل ، شيرلي تمبل ، مارتن لوثر كينغ ، حسني 
مبارك ، جرايس كيلي ، بروس لي ، جون لينون ، جان دارك ، فرانسوا ميتران ، راكيل ولش ، داروين ، يفري آرتشر، مايكل باريمور، كاونت بيسي ، جولي كريستي ، جيمس كوبيرن ، بينغ كروسبي ، نيل دياموند ، مات ديلون ، آل باتشينو ، إلين بيج ، غريغوري بيك ، كليف ريتشارد ، مارتين شين ، رينغو ستار سلفادور دالي .

*ما يناسب مواليد هذا البرج من أعمال :* 
ينجح في الأعمال الحرة ، التمثيل ، الرياضة والغناء. بالنسبة للتنين إعطاء واحترام الأوامر يعد أمرا طبيعيا. يتحمّس جدًّا لأفكاره ناسيا أخذ رأى زملاءه ، الذين لا يستطيعون مواكبته، بعين الاعتبار. بما أن التنين قائد بالفطرة فبالتالي لا يقبل أن تكون زمام الأمور في أياد أخرى . التحدّيات الجديدة و السلطة المطلقة خاصة أساسية بالنسبة لبرج التنين.بعض الأعمال التي تناسب التنانينمدير إداري ، مندوب مبيعات ، مدير إعلاني ، محامي ، منتج أفلام ، رئيس وزراء أو رئيس دولة ، ملحق تابع لصحيفة ، مهندس معماري ، رائد فضاء ، فنان ، نجم سينمائي ، مراسل عسكري.

*أرقام الحظ :* 
     3, 4, 5, 6, 15, 21, 34, 35, 36 و 45       

*الكوكب :* 
المريخ 

*الحجر الكريم  :* 
الجمشت 

*مولود هذا البرج أكثر توافقا مع  :* 
الجرذ

----------


## دموع الورد

> 27-8-1988
> ويسلمو على هالموضوع الرائع والشيق



برجك الغربي العذراء


المواصفات


متواضع وخجول دقيق وموضع ثقة عمليّ ومجتهد ذكيّ ومحلل 
الترتيب 6 
اللون الأخضر / البني الغامق 
الكوكب عطارد 
حجر الحظ العقيق 
أفضل شريك الحوت و أسوأ شريك القوس 
يحب الأطعمة الصحية، القوائم، كل ما هو صحي ومفيد، والنظام لا يحب المخاطرة بالصحة، الخسة، الفساد السياسي، والتردد مواليد العذراء شديدو الذكاء، يمتازون بالدقة والحكمة والصبر. يغلب على مواليد العذراء الطابع المحافظ في شتى مجالات حياتهم. رغم مظهرهم الخارجي الذي يغلب عليه البرود، لكنهم في حقيقة الأمر يمتازون باللطف والرقة. لكن التعود على كبت المشاعر وإخفائها يؤدي بهم إلى خلق علاقات سطحية مع الآخرين وإلى قلة عدد الأصدقاء. 

مواليد العذراء يمتازون بالعقلانية والمنهجية والمنطقية في أسلوب تفكيرهم. يسخّرون ذلك في تحليل أكثر المشاكل تعقيدًا. اهتمامهم الزائد بالتفاصيل قد يشغلهم عن القضايا الأهم، وتؤدي بهم هذه الدقة المفرطة إلى البطء في تنفيذ مشاريعهم. لكن بشكل عام، مواليد العذراء لديهم مواهب إبداعية شاملة، ولديهم القدرة على رؤية القضايا من زوايا مختلفة، ويحترمون وجهات نظر الآخرين.  *الحبّ  :*
يخفي المولود تحت هذا البرج عواطفه مهما كانت جياشة بقناع من البرود. وسبب رفضه الاستسلام لهذه العواطف عدم ثقته بالآخرين أو بنفسه أو بأحكامه الخاصة. مواليد هذا البرج كالمياه العميقة الغور التي تسري بهدوء. يمتاز بأسلوبه المتواضع، الواعي والمتحفظ. ويعد محاورًا جيدًا، حكيمًا، وقادرًا على فهم مشاكل الآخرين. يتمتع كلا الجنسين في هذا البرج بالجاذبية والوقار. كما يكنون كل الحب لزوجاتهم وأزواجهم.

مواليد العذراء هم بمثابة صمامات تنصهر ببطء فيما يتعلق بالتعاطي ضمن إطار علاقة الحب والعشق، فعندما تصل هذه الصمامات إلى عتبة الاشتعال قد تصل الأوضاع إلى التفجر الذي يشعل تلك الحرارة البيضاء والتي ستأخذ وقتاً حتى تبرد وتعود إلى أصلها. ومن الصعب أيضاً إرضاء مواليد برج العذراء بسهولة ومن طبائعهم كثرة انتقاد العادات الشخصية للآخرين، الأمر الذي قد يعرقل وصولهم إلى علاقات مثمرة مع الناس أو حتى المشاركة في علاقات جماعية على صعيد العمل. هم عادة لا يرغبون بمناقشة مشاعرهم العميقة مع الآخرين إلا مع شخص موثوق به أو مع الحبيب. وإن أي شخص يريد أن يعرفهم عن كثب وبعمق يجب أن يتحلى بالصبر وفي هذه الحال فإن مواليد العذراء سيثبتون بأنهم أصدقاء مدى الحياة أو من الممكن أن يكونوا أزواج أو عشاق جيدين. فور ارتباط مولود العذراء بحبيب فإن أي شخص يبدي اهتماماً بحبيبه سوف يتعرض لغيرة العذراء. فوق كل هذا فإن مواليد العذراء يكرسون أنفسهم لرفاقهم كما يبدون رغبة لخدمة هؤلاء الرفاق. 

*المهنةّ:*
مميزات العذراء تناسب عمله كمرؤوس أكثر منه كقائد. يستخدم التكتيك والتخطيط لبلوغ أهدافه. لديه القدرة على العمل في مجال الفنون والعلوم واللغات. كما أن اهتمامه البالغ في الإحصاء يؤهله للعمل في مجال الحسابات. كما أنه يجيد العمل في مجال التحرير، الفيزياء، التحليل الكيماوي، الطب، التمريض، علم النفس، التدريس والتكنولوجيا. ولدى أنثى العذراء الميل للعمل في مجال الأزياء والموضة. 

*المشاهير:* 
لورين باكال, مايكل جاكسون، دي إتش لورنس، الملكة إليزابيت الأولى.

----------


## عاشق الحصن

مشكورة كتيييير كتييييييييير
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا يا دموع الورد غلبتك معاااي 



الله يعطيكي العافيه 

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الورد

لا شكرا على واجب :Smile:

----------


## The Gentle Man

> برجك الصيني هو الارنب
> 
> المواصفات
> 
> *نبذه عامة :* 
> اجتماعي، متزن، مهذب، عنيف، له بصيرة نافذة، حساس، ميال للانعزالية. بالرغم من أن مولود برج الأرنب لا يحب صفة الجبن في نفسه إلا أنه بالفعل جبان ولكنه جذاب وهو عادة شخص لا يميل إلى المواجهة. مولود الأرنب هو شخص له شعبيته مع الأصدقاء والعائلة. إنه بطبعه حنون ويميل إلى حماية أولئك الذين يهتم بشأنهم هو. يقوم مواليد الثور بالنظر والتعامل مع علاقاتهم بمثالية كما يقدمون من أنفسهم أكثر من المطلوب. لحسن الحظ غالباً ما يقوم مولود الأرنب بإحاطة نفسه بالأصدقاء والعائلة والذين سيساعدوه للعودة إلى توازنه عندما يتعرض لهجر عاطفي. غالباً ما يكون مولود الأرنب ذا حساسية مفرطة بعض الشيء لذلك هو يحتاج إلى دعامات وأسس اجتماعية للمحافظة على التقدم والازدهار، وبدون عائلة قوية وأصدقاء حميمين لن يستطيع مولود الأرنب الوقوف في وجه الظروف السيئة والحظ العاثر. مولود الأرنب شخص حساس جداً فيما يتعلق بعواطفه، حتى أن أي انزعاج عاطفي قد يؤدي إلى درجة المرض الجسماني. يمكن أن يكون مواليد الأرنب في حالة تشاؤم في حال أحسوا أن حياتهم تقف في حالة ركود. هناك طبع متأصل في مولود الأرنب وهو الشعور بعدم الأمان في مكانهم في هذا العالم. يتحرك مولود برج الأرنب بالخطوات التي يراها مناسبةً له وهو من الأشخاص المتأملين في الحياة والذين يؤجلون أمورهم.مواليد الأرنب يحبون البيت والحياة، وفي ضمن إطار عائلي قوي قد يجد الأرنب الأمان الذي يحتاجه لكي يتقدم ويصبح واثقاً من نفسه أكثر فأكثر.
> 
> *مولود برج الارنب في الحب ّ:*
> يحتاج الأرنب إلى الثّقة و الأمن و الحنان في علاقاته. سيأخذ وقتا إلى أن يجد توأم روحه وقد يبدو متقلّبا حتّى ذلك الحين. يعد حبيبا مثاليا بسبب التزامه القوي، رومانسيته، عذوبته ووفاءه. 
> ...


 
شو كل هالمشاهير الي مولوده معي
ما شاء الله علي
كلهم موليد نفس الشهر
بكفي انشتاين ونابليون 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
مشكوره 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 






> برجك الغربي هو الدلو
> 
> المواصفات
> 
> ودود وإنساني أمين ومخلص أصيل ومبتكر مستقلّ وعقلاني
> الترتيب 11 
> اللون الأخضر / البني الغامق 
> الكوكب أورانوس 
> حجر الحظ العقيق 
> ...

----------


## دموع الورد

> شو كل هالمشاهير الي مولوده معي
> ما شاء الله علي
> كلهم موليد نفس الشهر
> بكفي انشتاين ونابليون 
> 
> مشكوره



 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  طيب  منيح

----------


## رموش حزينه

9_3_1989 ويسلمو مقدما

----------


## دموع الورد

اسف كتير على التاخير

برجك الغربي هو الحوت

يالي وحسّاس عطوف وطيّب يحب الغير ويتعاطف معهم خيالي وذو حس صادق 
الترتيب 12 
اللون اللازوردي (الأخضر المزرق) 
الكوكب نبتون 
حجر الحظ حجر القمر 
أفضل شريك العذراء و أسوأ شريك الجوزاء 
يحب التأمل، الغموض، والأمور المضحكة
لا يحب الوضوح، النقد، الحيرة، ادعاء المعرفة، والتحذلق. 
الحوت ذو طبيعة رقيقة، صبورة، وطيّعة. لديه الكثير من المزايا والخصال الحميدة، كما أنه ودود, حنون, ويتعاطف مع الآخرين في معاناتهم. يحبه من حوله نظرًا لطبيعته الهادئة والمسالمة التي لا تشكل خطرًا أوتهديدًا لمن يفوقه قوةً. يتأقلم الحوت مع المحيط دون أن يحاول تغييره، كما إنه لا يبادر إلى حل المشاكل بل ينتظر أن تأتي الأقدار بالحلول. الحوت أيضًا دائم الإنشغال بمشاكل الآخرين عن مشاكله الخاصة. 

تميل طبيعة الحوت إلى الإنصراف إلى الإهتمامات الفكرية والخيالية. كما إنه يعيش في عالم الأحلام، وهو بعيد كل البعد عن أرض الواقع. حيث يستطيع في عالمه الخاص أن يحقق الرضا الذاتي. هو عاطفي أكثر منه منطقي، غريزي أكثر منه عقلاني. كما أنه يكره القيود والروتين. 
  الحوت متنوع المزايا، سريع الفهم، ويجيد الإصغاء والملاحظة. يتجاوب مع الأفكار والأجواء الجديدة. تجتمع كل هذه الصفات لتصنع القدرة الإبداعية لدى مواليد الحوت في مجال الأدب والفن. 
*الحبّ  :*
يمتاز الحوت بحب الغير في علاقاته الشخصية، ويميل إلى العطاء أكثر من الأخذ. يتطلب من الشريك أن يكون متجاوبًا ومتوافقًا مع فكره وروحه. ويمكن أن يخدع بمن يظهر اللطف والود قبل الزواج وينقلب إلى عكسه بعد الزواج فيكون تعيسًا في زواجه. ولكن مواليد الحوت يمتازون بالإخلاص لأسرهم بشكل عام. 

يحتاج مواليد الحوت حقيقةً لأن يحسوا بحاجة الآخرين إليهم. إنهم يعانون فعلاً من الخوف الناشئ عن احتمال رفض الآخرين لهم ومن قلة الثقة بالنفس. مولود الحوت شخص لطيف ويهتم بالآخرين ولكن هو دائماً يقع فريسة الشريك في حال كان هذا الشريك من الشخصيات المسيطرة والتي لا تهتم بالآخرين. إنهم ينغمسون في تجارب رفاقهم أو من معهم. في حال كان الشريك شخصية قوية وتهتم لأمور الطرف الآخر فسيطير الحوت المحظوظ حول القمم الجديدة. من ناحية أخرى في حال وجد الحوت نفسه في علاقة لا تحوذ على رضاه سوف يعيش المعاناة والحزن مطولاً ويغلب عليه إحساس بأنه يستحق هذا البؤس ويتقمص هنا دور الشهيد والضحية. أفضل حال لمولود الحوت هو عندما يتعامل مع شخصية صلبة تستمتع بالخيال الرومانسي لديه. لن يكون هناك عاشق أكثر وفاءً واهتماماً من شخص الحوت وإن حاجته لتأكيد العواطف والأحاسيس مراراً وتكراراً أحياناً يتحول إلى مغازلات. من بين الابراج كلها الحوت هو الأكثر محبة وعطاء، واحتمال أن يختار الحوت شريكاً غير مناسب هو احتمال قوي. في العلاقة السليمة سيتطور التعامل الجنسي لديه ويتحول إلى ما يشبه الإبداع الفني خاصة عندما يتقدم قليلاً في السن أو في الخبرة أو تزداد ثقته بنفسه. 

*المهنة  :*
لدى الحوت مواهب فريدة في الأعمال التجاريّة والمكتبية، حيث يمكن أن يكون سكرتيرًا جيدًا ومحاسبا ناجحًا. تعاطفه مع الآخرين يؤهله للعمل في المؤسّسات الخيريّة سواء في العناية بالمحتاجين، أو في مجال الطب والتمريض في العناية بالمرضى. كما نجد أن الكثير من المهندسين المعماريين والمحاميين من مواليد برج الحوت. 

*المشاهير:*
هاندل, إليزابث تايلور, سيندي كروفورد, كورت كوبين





برجك الصيني هو الثعبان


*نبذه عامة  :* 
متأمل، حكيم، عنيف، ذو حدس وبديهة، محمي من الأخطار، مستقل، كسول أحياناً. الثعبان هو سيد الإغراء والإغواء في الابراج الصينية. إنه دائماً محبوب، لذلك فهو اجتماعي إلا أن لديه طبعاً من الانطوائية بالإضافة إلى الحدس والبديهة وتلك الرغبة الممزوجة بالمهارة باتجاه المشروعات التجارية. بالرغم من أن مولود الثعبان لا يعتبر المال بهذه الأهمية إلا أن حظه وميله إلى الارتباط وإلى حد ما بالأمور التي يسعى إليها سيضمن له أن يحصل على كمية من المال أكثر مما يحتاج إليه بكثير. مواليد الثعبان نشيطون ذهنياً وفكرياً أكثر من درجة نشاطهم البدني. هم يميلون إلى تحليل الأحداث قبل الدخول في الأشياء. بصورة عامة لمواليد الثعبان ميول عامة وعقول تسبر أعماق الأشياء مما يجعل الأمور الذهنية والعقلية أكثر جذباً وإغراءً لهم من النشاطات البدنية.وفي قرارة أنفسهم يمكن القول بأن مواليد الثعبان لديهم شعور بعدم الأمان إلى حد ما ويمكن أن يكونوا غيورين ولديهم نزعة حب التملك، الأمر الذي قد يوجد مسافة بينهم وبين الأصدقاء والعائلة. وبالرغم من العيوب لديهم يعتبر الثعبان جذاباً، سخياً ومحباً. يميل مواليد الثعبان إلى حدسهم الخاص قبل نصائح الآخرين. بالرغم من أن هؤلاء الأشخاص قد يبدون أحياناً كأشخاص كسولين سيعمل مولود الثعبان بجد عندما يجد أنه بحاجة إلى النهوض والتقدم. إن هذا الشخص ليس بالشخص الانهزامي وهو يتوقع الالتزام نفسه من الشريك في أي مغامرة.غالباً ما يكون مواليد الثعبان أقل تعجرفاً، وهم يطورون ثقتهم بأنفسهم إلى درجةأكبر. 

*مولود برج الثعبان في الحب ّ:*
شريك التنين يؤخذ بحضوره الرائع وطريقته الساحرة. ليس من الغريب أن يمتلك التنين الكثير من المعجبين به، والانتقال من شريك لآخر أمر طبيعي بالنسبة له. على الشريك المثالي أن لا يشكل خطرا بالنسبة للتنين ويعطي المجال له لكي يعبر عن مكنون نفسه. غالبا ما يكون زواج التنين متأخرا. 
*من مشاهير مواليد برج الثعبان   :* 
ياسر عرافات، جمال عبد الناصر، محمد على ، عبد الرازق نوفل ، يوسف السباعي ، عبد الحليم حافظ ، الحسن الثاني ، محمود بيرم ، ألفريد نوبل ، إبراهام لينكولن ، تشارلز داروين ، جون كنيدي ، بابلو بيكاسو ، بروك شيلدز، فرانس شوبارت ، غاندي ، أوناسيس ، جاكلين كنيدي ، كيم باسينجر، تشارلز بودلير، براد بيت ، راندي كراوفورد ، بوب دايلن ، غريتا غاربو ، آرت غارفنكيل ، أودري هيبورن، بول هوغان، ليز هيرلي ، كارول كينغ، دين مارتين، روبيرت ميتشام ، مايك أولدفيلد، ريان أونيل، دوروثي باركر بول سايمون، ديون وورويك، أوبرا وينفري، فيرجينيا وولف، سوزانا يورك. 

*ما يناسب مواليد هذا البرج من أعمال :* 
بروفيسور، خبير لغوي، مدرس، خبير نفسي، عالم نفسي، منجم، عالم غيبيات، موظف ذاتية، مدير علاقات عامة، مصصم داخلي.

*أرقام الحظ :* 
1, 2, 4, 6, 13, 24, 42 و 46 

*الكوكب :* 
الزهرة 

*الحجر الكريم  :* 
العقيق 


*مولود هذا البرج أكثر توافقا مع  :* 
الديك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

17/1/1988

----------


## دموع الورد

برجك الغربي هو  الجدي


عملي وحريص طموح وملتزم صبور وحذر ظريف ومتحفّظ
الترتيب 10 
اللون البني 
الكوكب زحل 
حجر الحظ العقيق الأسود 
أفضل شريك السرطان و أسوأ شريك الحمل 
يحب الإتكالية، معرفة موضوع المناقشة، الأسس الثابتة، ووضع الأهداف. 
لا يحب المخططات المتهورة، العمل بدون هدف، السلوك المشين، والسخرية. 
الجدي من أكثر الابراج ثباتًا وجدية. تمتاز شخصية الجدي بالاستقلالية والصلابة والكثير من الصفات الأصيلة. فهو عادةً شديد الثقة بالنفس، قوي الإرادة وهادئ. كما إنه مجتهد، عملي، وحذر. إذا وضع هدفًا نصب عينيه لا يهدأ حتى يحققه مهما طال الزمن. 
يمتاز القوس ببعد النظر، ويحسن الحكم على الأمور. قادر أن يكون محاورًا لبقًا. يؤسس للمشاريع الجديدة. ولديه رغبة دائمة لإدراك كل ما هو جديد. سريع البديهة ومبدع. تجده في أحسن حالاته إذا عمل مع من يكمّل شخصيته. قوي الإرادة ومنظم. كريم، ولكن بوعي وحرص. القوس موضع ثقة الآخرين، صريح، شهم، ومسؤول. هذا المزيج من الخصال يشكل شخصية قادرة على إنجاز المشاريع التي تقودها دومًا. 
يعد الجدي مديرًا من الطراز الأول. قادر وضع الخطط ذات المقاييس العالية، يحسن النقد ويفرض النظام على نفسه وعلى من حوله. يرسم الخطط ويسير عليها. يضع عمله وأهدافه قبل راحته وحاجاته الخاصة. نتيجة لذلك ترى الجدي يصل لأهدافه بينما يفشل الآخرون في ذلك. قدرة الجدي على التنظيم تجعله قادرًا على العمل على مشاريع عدة في آنٍ واحد. 

يحترم الجدي السلطة، وكممثل لهذه السلطة يتوقع الجدي من أتباعه أداء مهامهم على أكمل وجه. الجدي متطلّب جدًا لكنه عادل، والمبالغة في ذلك تخلق لديه الإحساس بالاكتئاب. ينصح مواليد الجدي بقضاء أوقاتًا في التأمل لاستجماع قواهم وللقضاء على المشاعر السلبية.  *الحبّ  :*
تتسم علاقات الجدي الشخصية إما بالتعاسة أو بعدم الإستقرار. تراه يُعامل الغرباء بحذر شديد. لا يتطفّل على الآخرين، وبالتالي لا يسمح لهم بالتدخل في شؤونه الخاصة. يقرّب إليه فقط الأشخاص القادرين على فهمه. في العلاقات العابرة تجده دبلوماسيًا، لبقًا ومتحفظًا. وبالرغم من قلة أصدقائه إلا أنه مخلص لهم بشدة، كذلك هو مخلص في علاقته الزوجية. 

لديه مهارة فائقة في التعامل مع الناس ويظهر ذلك فور كسر الحاجز الأول مع الطرف الآخر.من ناحية العلاقات الاجتماعية غالباً ما يكون الجدي بطيئاً في بدء هذه العلاقات ولكن سرعان ما يثبت بأنه مندفع في الاشتراك بها وهو يحافظ كذلك على العلاقات طويلة الأمد وعلى الإخلاص للأصدقاء. غالباً ما يبدو مواليد الجدي بأنهم حماسيون ومغامرون في فنون الحب عندما يتم تشجيعهم وإثارتهم في هذا المجال و لكن قد يظهر الجدي غيوراً ومحباً للتملك عندما يشعر بتهديد ما. قد يتأثر الشريك عنما يحس بشدة العاطفة لدى الجدي و التي تأتي من تحت البرود الخارجي الذي يظهر به هذا الجدي. مواليد الجدي مخلصون في علاقة الزواج، هم يقدمون تضحيات جيدة وكذلك يصارعون لتطوير العلاقات المنزلية وجعلها قوية. يحاول الجدي وبشدة أن يخفي الطبع الغير رزين لديه والذي يختفي تحت ظاهر من الطموح والنجاح المادي، ولكن كوكب المريخ الذي يمنحه هذه العاطفة غالباً ما يكون فقاعة غير ظاهرة تحت السطح الظاهر، فعند رفع الستارة تنساب العواطف وتندفع مثل الحمم المتفجرة من البركان. في الحقيقة يحب مولود الجدي عندما يقف على أرض ثابتة أن يتمتع هو بالعيش في اللذة التي يحصل عليها من السمعة الطيبة التي كونها. 

*المهنة  :*
تناسب الجدي المهن المتعلقة بالحساب والمال كالاقتصاد، والبنوك، والمضاربات التجارية والمقاولات وإدارة العقارات. إلى جانب ذلك تراه مولعًا بالموسيقى. مهارات الجدي في النقاش والمنطق الجدلي تجعل منه سياسي بارع. يحسن مواليد الجدي إدارة المؤسسات التعليمية بشكل ناجح ومنظّم. 

*المشاهير:*
إسحق نيوتن، ريتشارد نيكسون، لويس باستور، إدجار ألن بو، الفيس بريسلي، ميكل كروفورد 
 




برجك الصيني هو التنين

*نبذه عامة  :* 
نشيط، صاحب عزيمة وتصميم، واثق من نفسه، مغامر، متعدد المواهب، كثير الشكوك ومحظوظ. التنين هو البرج الأكثر شهرةً من بين الابراج الصينية. إنهم أقوياء ومحظوظون جدا، قلوبهم دافئة ومليئون بالطاقة الملتهبة. مواليد التنين هم أشخاص أذكياء ولدوا ولهم جاذبية لا حدود لها تضمن أن يؤثروا بأفعال الأشخاص المحيطين بهم وتجعلهم مركز الاهتمام حيث يفضلون أن يكونوا. يعرف التنين بأنه ممن يقدمون النصائح الجيدة. وبالإضافة إلى كونهم محظوظين بالمال هم أيضاً محظوظون في أمور الحب.للتنين موهبة في إدارة المشاريع من بدايتها وحتى نهايتها. بالرغم من أن الذات لديهم تميل إلى المباهاة بعض الشيء إلا أنهم سيكونون قادة جيدين. بالرغم من أن مولود التنين قد يمتلك المال والثروة إلا أن الشيء الذي هو بحاجة إليه هو القوة والسيطرة. غالباً ما يكون مواليد التنين رابحين وبعيدين عن الخسارة.الدور الطبيعي للتنين هو أن يكون في موقع القيادة. وأولئك الذين يتعلمون بأن يكونوا مرنين، حنونين وعاطفيين وكذلك صبورين سيصبحون قادة عظام. 

  
*مولود برج التنين  في الحب ّ:*
شريك التنين يؤخذ بحضوره الرائع وطريقته الساحرة. ليس من الغريب أن يمتلك التنين الكثير من المعجبين به، والانتقال من شريك لآخر أمر طبيعي بالنسبة له. على الشريك المثالي أن لا يشكل خطرا بالنسبة للتنين ويعطي المجال له لكي يعبر عن مكنون نفسه. غالبا ما يكون زواج التنين متأخرا. 
*من مشاهير مواليد برج التنين  :* 
جورج بوش، ابن سينا ، سيد درويش، مكسيم جوركي ، هيلين كلير، أبراهام لينكولن ، كريستوفر ريفز، فلورنس نيتينجل ، شيرلي تمبل ، مارتن لوثر كينغ ، حسني مبارك ، جرايس كيلي ، بروس لي ، جون لينون ، جان دارك ، فرانسوا ميتران ، راكيل ولش ، داروين ، يفري آرتشر، مايكل باريمور، كاونت بيسي ، جولي كريستي ، جيمس كوبيرن ، بينغ كروسبي ، نيل دياموند ، مات ديلون ، آل باتشينو ، إلين بيج ، غريغوري بيك ، كليف ريتشارد ، مارتين شين ، رينغو ستار سلفادور دالي .

 *ما يناسب مواليد هذا البرج من أعمال :* 
ينجح في الأعمال الحرة ، التمثيل ، الرياضة والغناء. بالنسبة للتنين إعطاء واحترام الأوامر يعد أمرا طبيعيا. يتحمّس جدًّا لأفكاره ناسيا أخذ رأى زملاءه ، الذين لا يستطيعون مواكبته، بعين الاعتبار. بما أن التنين قائد بالفطرة فبالتالي لا يقبل أن تكون زمام الأمور في أياد أخرى . التحدّيات الجديدة و السلطة المطلقة خاصة أساسية بالنسبة لبرج التنين.بعض الأعمال التي تناسب التنانينمدير إداري ، مندوب مبيعات ، مدير إعلاني ، محامي ، منتج أفلام ، رئيس وزراء أو رئيس دولة ، ملحق تابع لصحيفة ، مهندس معماري ، رائد فضاء ، فنان ، نجم سينمائي ، مراسل عسكري.

*أرقام الحظ :* 


*الكوكب :* 
المريخ 

*الحجر الكريم  :* 
الجمشت 


*مولود هذا البرج أكثر توافقا مع  :* 
الجرذ 

   3, 4, 5, 6, 15, 21, 34, 35, 36 و 45

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا دموع بس في بعض الصيفات موجودة فيي طبعا

----------

